#ubuntu-discuss 2013-03-20
<krustykurt> good morning everyone
<SharkMuttleworth> Has anyone experienced problems with #ubuntu ops being power mad?
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-03-24
<ben1253> anybody here
<ParadoxMaximal> Peace.
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-03-17
<ratmav> Anyone here ever worked with a Palo Alto VPN?
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-03-16
<persian> hi
<persian> guys anyone can help me with softether vpn client on ubuntu?
<PaulW2U> persian: for support it's best to ask in #ubuntu
<lazz> Hello!
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-03-19
<cortex> hi guys
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-21
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> dax: can regular users vote for irc councils too?
<RaulDuke> Can anybody recommend a good, but reasonably priced video card for Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> RaulDuke: welcome, maybe the #gamingonlinux guys might know a nice linux supported monster
<RaulDuke> lotuspsychje, thanks, I'll check out that channel
<lotuspsychje> RaulDuke: i think in most cases ubuntu performs well with all kind of cards
<lotuspsychje> RaulDuke: and with 16.04 comming, driver support should be better also
<lotuspsychje> morning baizon
<RaulDuke> lotuspsychje: ok thank you
<lotuspsychje> RaulDuke: there is also ##hardware to findout whats good
<RaulDuke> lotuspsychje: I'll check that channel out as well
<dax> lotuspsychje: It's limited to people in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-members
<lotuspsychje> dax: ah ok, then i wish you the best of luck and hope its gonna be you :p
<RaulDuke> dax: thanks
<lotuspsychje> konichiwa cfhowlett-san
<cfhowlett> hey hey hey!
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> fine fine tnx
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.6-Objtool
<lotuspsychje> alot of 4.6 news out there
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: do you know about cores and stuff?
<l0tus|Xenial> EriC^^, sorry no, whats up?
<EriC^^> reading about cores vs threads stuff
<EriC^^> always thought the i7 i have had 8 cores, was checking specs online it says 4 cores O.o
<l0tus|Xenial> oh
<EriC^^> says 4 cores, 2 threads per each, something like that
<l0tus|Xenial> the ##hardware guys knows alot on those
<EriC^^> yeah i joined the channel
<l0tus|Xenial> bbl xenial reboot
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: wb
<Bashing-om> yeah EriC^^ !
<EriC^^> hey Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> Good day in the neighborhood .
<EriC^^> thanks, you too! :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-22
<Bashing-om> !fstab
<ubot5> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<daftykins> >:D
<Bashing-om> He's alive, he's alive ^^ :)
<daftykins> only barely!
<Bashing-om> Oh, tough day pulling cable ?
<daftykins> hehe nah, pretty quiet as it goes
<daftykins> finalised the motion detection config on a CCTV system though
<Bashing-om> Pulled the cable for the CCTV yesterday huh ?
<daftykins> nah this one is going to Spain
<daftykins> just a local test
<Bashing-om> Networking, keeps the mind active .
<daftykins> ooh you remind me! the router should be back in stock
<Bashing-om> Parts, parts, we got to have parts . ummmm .. what port for what ???
<daftykins> hmm the router? just more gear for spain
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey baizon
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/edubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus-will-not-be-a-long-term-support-lts-release-502003.shtml
<baizon> yep, i think its dead
<lotuspsychje> well the packages can be installed widely on every ubuntu anyways
<lotuspsychje> !edubuntu
<ubot5> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<lotuspsychje> lets c its site
<baizon> last news is 1 year old
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> 14.04.2 :p
<baizon> ok, got hexchat 2.12.0 :)
<lotuspsychje> !info hexchat
<ubot5> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info hexchat xenial
<ubot5> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<lotuspsychje> right :p
<lotuspsychje> baizon: any cool changes?
<baizon> lotuspsychje: https://hexchat.github.io/news/2.12.0.html
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<baizon> lotuspsychje: for me the most important is... IRCv3.2, and twitch chat support
<lotuspsychje> alot of fixes there so it seems
<lotuspsychje> i also found hexchat more laggy then xchat
<baizon> well, everything is working quiet well for me
<lotuspsychje> baizon: wich Os your on mate?
<baizon> Client: HexChat 2.12.0 • OS: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 • CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B55 Processor (2,10GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7,6 GiB Total (6,4 GiB Free) Swap: 3,7 GiB Total (3,7 GiB Free) • Storage: 1,2 TB / 1,7 TB (536,0 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Curacao PRO [Radeon R7 370 / R9 270/370 OEM] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD790 Host Bridge • Uptime: 7m 5s
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> baizon: radeon drivers?
<baizon> yep
<lotuspsychje> same here, but old old X800 ati :p
<baizon> i like to play games, so got a better card
<lotuspsychje> i see, what kind of games you running?
<baizon> but will buy a new cpu this year
<baizon> Dota, CS:GO, Insurgency. Now I'm gonna play Darkest Dungeon
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> i like hack n slash games :p
<lotuspsychje> living daylights looks cool
<lotuspsychje> and shadow of mordor
<lotuspsychje> played alot of oldskool sof2, ut2004 and hl2 back in the days
<baizon> :D
<lotuspsychje> morning Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Does AMD GPU Pro support Wayland? If not what is missing for it to be supported?
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: Morning.
<baizon> i think every open source driver supports wayland / mir
<baizon> Jordan_U: AMD/ATI: Requires open source driver (radeon/ati, not fglrx/catalyst). DRM output requires kernel version 2.6.38. Cards probably work back to Radeon 7200 (2000).
<baizon> like i said
<Jordan_U> baizon: AMD GPU "pro" is the hybrid stack, open kernel module with proprietary userland.
<baizon> ou ok
<lotuspsychje> phoronix website also holds alot of usefull info
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=phoronix_news
<lotuspsychje> and the #gamingonlinux guys always informed up to date also
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> evening lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> konbanwa :p
<cfhowlett> indeed!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, how are you?
<lotuspsychje> fine tnx and you?
<lotuspsychje> browsing ubuntu news + coffee
<lordievader> Attacks in Brussels, huh?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: hmm lemme check
<lordievader> http://www.nu.nl/buitenland/4234405/doden-en-gewonden-aanslagen-luchthaven-en-metrostations-brussel.html
<lotuspsychje> wow wtf
<baizon> yep
<baizon> happens
<baizon> just in this moment saw it in the news
<lotuspsychje> thats 100km from here oO
<lordievader> That is pretty close for you, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> yep tnx for the heads up lordievader
<lotuspsychje> even hit cnn news
<lotuspsychje> http://edition.cnn.com/2016/03/22/europe/brussels-explosions/index.html
<lordievader> New agencies live for this kind of thing.
<cfhowlett> as do the terrorists.
<lotuspsychje> this acts in the name of religion....
<lordievader> Don't they die for it?
<lotuspsychje> they surely wont eat pudding with golden spoons in heaven
<cfhowlett> actually, the leaders live on.  the more gullible followers die.  kind of like generals and privates.
<lotuspsychje> true
<lordievader> True.
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: big bombing in belgium, 24 casualities already oO
<EriC^^> damn
<EriC^^> sorry about that
<EriC^^> your friends and family are safe?
<lotuspsychje> yes, its 100km from here
<lotuspsychje> wb
<tsimonq2> O___O oh my god, I just realized how far we are in the Xenial cycle, jeez
<lotuspsychje> lol
<tsimonq2> like, SERIOUSLY
<lotuspsychje> feature freeze in 2 :p
<tsimonq2> Adam sent out the Final Beta Freeze yesterday night
<tsimonq2> *Final* *Beta* *Freeze*
<cfhowlett> yep.  1 month ...
<cfhowlett> of course, I will wait for the .1 to actually upgrade my system, but I will vbox 16.04 on release
<lotuspsychje> i cant wait so long :p
<tsimonq2> I've been running it since Wily was released XD
<baizon> phi, using 16.04 already :D
<baizon> pretty stable
 * tsimonq2 gives baizon a high-five
<baizon> 0 crashes or problem
<baizon> problems
<tsimonq2> yeah totally
<tsimonq2> the only problem I have that wasn't caused by me was because I was using the apt team's PPA, and all I had to do was recompile a new version of apt, which is easy :D
<tsimonq2> and I break my install about once every month XD
<lotuspsychje> :p
<tsimonq2> lol you would think I'm joking, I'm really not XD
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<tsimonq2> lol right now I'm actually doing a reinstall before a meeting in like 45 minutes :D
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: nice1
<tsimonq2> lotuspsychje: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apds04.html is actually a really nice guide for doing this, instead of using an installation media now, I'll do this, because even if it takes longer, on first boot I can have everything. :)
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: lookin neat
<tsimonq2> O__O https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ is really neat for when I'm feeling lazy XD
<tsimonq2> (I know how to manually type it all out)
<lotuspsychje> never knew there was a generator like this
<tsimonq2> totally
<tsimonq2> I've used one for Debian, but this is awesome
<tsimonq2> O_O I just had an idea! I should try and use ncurses and such, and get a package in the Ubuntu repos that will automatically do this!
<tsimonq2> (if there isn't one already)
<TJ-> debootstrap is the standard method for building images; its what the installer uses
<tsimonq2> something like software-properties-gtk for the terminal
<TJ-> tsimonq2: it is already there; it is called debian-installer :)
<tsimonq2> TJ-: but don't they do some special stuff to the images?
<tsimonq2> TJ-: no, for the sources.list
<tsimonq2> \o/ unless I'm wrong, TJ- :)
<TJ-> tsimonq2: debootstrap generates sources.list based on its command-line arguments. If you have "debootstrap ... --components=main,universe,multiverse" ... http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" it'll use that
<TJ-> tsimonq2: and of course you can install additional packages as required with "--include=<package1>,<package2>,..."
<tsimonq2> I get your point, but if a user wants to edit the sources.list on an installed system and doesn't want to touch configs?
<TJ-> tsimonq2: well generally the idea is for additional sources to have them in separate files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<name>.list
<tsimonq2> hmm
<TJ-> tsimonq2: usually /etc/apt/sources.list only contains the standard Ubuntu archive entries.
<tsimonq2> well, no, I mean for official Ubuntu repos, this theoretical tool would be like https://repogen.simplylinux.ch but WITHOUT the extra repos
<tsimonq2> it's probably been done before :)
<TJ-> tsimonq2: you'll find that for most Debian/Ubuntu system services, they use the /etc/<package>/<package.conffile>.d/ method so the config can call 'runparts' to build the full config from file fragments
<TJ-> tsimonq2: well, it's easy to generate from the current Locale plus the mirror list, of course
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> lotuspsychje: curious, do you have any involvement of building the ISOs in the Ubuntu archive, or have you just asked the right people in terms of the process
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: no i dont mess with iso building
<tsimonq2> ahh alright :)
<TJ-> there's also the ubumirror package - targeted at mirror operators themselves, but it has some useful info in its README for example, as well as the scripts themselves
<lotuspsychje> remastersys or uck
<tsimonq2> lotuspsychje: hm?
<lotuspsychje> !info uck
<ubot5> uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 (wily), package size 145 kB, installed size 384 kB
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> okay
<tsimonq2> TJ-: told ya they have been done before :)
<tsimonq2> thanks lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> np
<TJ-> My image builder scripts generally use the Locale to figure out the correct target config
<tsimonq2> I would love to learn how to make an image, it would really help a team I'm in
<tsimonq2> TJ-: you have insight into this process?
<TJ-> tsimonq2: I've been working with the installer mechanisms for ~10 years
<tsimonq2> sweet! where do I get started? :D
<TJ-> My scripts expect a local apt-cacher-ng proxy to ensure the install rarely needs to fetch packages from the archive servers more than once
<tsimonq2> oh I've seen those used in schroot systems :)
<tsimonq2> TJ-: BTW, while I have someone here who knows what he's doing with this, rather than telling *me*, if you have the time, it would be awesome if you could update https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization , it doesn't work in Xenial
 * tsimonq2 kicks systemd
<TJ-> using something like Ansible is a good way to ensure a consistent deployment, too
<tsimonq2> what's Ansible?
<lotuspsychje> !info ansible
<ubot5> ansible (source: ansible): Configuration management, deployment, and task execution system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.2+dfsg-2 (wily), package size 614 kB, installed size 4161 kB
<tsimonq2> aha okay
<TJ-> It's one of several configuration management/orchastration tools. There's also Puppet, Chef, Salt Stack and some others
<tsimonq2> oic
<TJ-> whats broken about the LiveCD customisation?
<tsimonq2> something doesn't work right with the binaries it needs
<tsimonq2> it works fine in Trusty but not in Xenial
<TJ-> well that's not an actionable bug report - too vague :)
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit! I'm not aiming for a bug report! I'm asking you to try it in Xenial, you are more experienced than me and you can spot the bad stuff :)
<tsimonq2> lol
<TJ-> I've got other things to do
<tsimonq2> lol ok :)
<TJ-> the beauty of F/OSS is you can narrow down the problem yourself and then report it to the team/project that could fix it. If it is just instructions then you can edit the Wiki appropriately
<TJ-> As lotuspsychje pointed out, uck is the tool we generally use
<tsimonq2> I can tell you *exactly* what went wrong :)
<tsimonq2> aha, different, but related buide, maybe subguide?
<tsimonq2> I tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<tsimonq2> cp /usr/lib/syslinux/isolinux.bin image/isolinux/
<tsimonq2> cp /boot/memtest86+.bin image/install/memtest
<tsimonq2> that doesn't work in Xenial ^
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: http://ubtutorials.com/tutorial/699/how-create-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-or-usb-easy-way
<lotuspsychje> !info uck xenial
<ubot5> uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 145 kB, installed size 384 kB
<tsimonq2> TJ-: as in, those files are not there at all
<tsimonq2> aww come on lotuspsychje, that's GUI and it has presets... :/
<TJ-> apt-cache show uck
<TJ->  Features:
<TJ->   * Create bootable LiveCD with predefined languages based upon an original
<TJ->     Ubuntu/Kubuntu live CD using graphical wizard.
<TJ->   * Build live CD with special features using scripts. It is possible to
<TJ->     customize the root filesystem (for example install/remove packages), ISO
<TJ->     contents (add/remove docs, change names) and initrd (add modules to boot,
<TJ->     change boot sequence).
<TJ-> So, both GUI and build scripts
<tsimonq2> oh? so scripts?
<tsimonq2> hmm, I'll play around with thatr
<tsimonq2> *that
<TJ-> the 'GUI' is just a wrapper around the scripts themselves
<lotuspsychje> baizon: wb :p
<baizon> :P
<lotuspsychje> i sit here on a chair
<lotuspsychje> waiting for your return hahaha
<baizon> rofl
<baizon> ok :D
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/kde-plasma-5-6-released
<lotuspsychje> hmm not bad
<BluesKaj_> yeah, too bad it's not available to Xenial
<lotuspsychje> oh?
<BluesKaj_> the ppa goes up to wily, no further
<BluesKaj_> lotuspsychje, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj_: wich plasma will be default on xenial then
<BluesKaj_> it's probly too early
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> feature freeze in 2 days so
<BluesKaj_> dunno, most likely 5.6 will get there by release time
<lotuspsychje> lets hope :pµ
<BluesKaj_> I'm looking forward to Wayland integration
<lotuspsychje> but canonical more focussing on mir right
<lotuspsychje> im curious about the xorg death :p
<lotuspsychje> bbl spaghetti
<BluesKaj_> well, kubuntu is being dev'd by Blue Systems anyway so I'm not sure how much Canonical has to say about replacing X with Wayland
<TJ-> I've dumped kubuntu/kde, it has become a massive resource hog
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: back to unity?
<TJ-> crikey no!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> wouldn't get me to install that even if you kidnapped the huskies!
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: so what your on then :p
<lotuspsychje> didnt you read that 10 reasons for unity haters :p
<TJ-> XFCE, LXDE, openbox, or pure terminal
<TJ-> no, I don't pay attention to hate stuff, I just ignore things that aren't of interest
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: and all your screens working as well as kde too?
<TJ-> work better without KDE, yes
<lotuspsychje> cool
<TJ-> kde lost the abililty to 'know' about multiple X sessions vs multiple monitors per X screen, some time ago - bit-rot and lack of dev's using multi-monitors
<lotuspsychje> hi nicomachus
<nicomachus> o/
<lotuspsychje> 1900 users in main
<nicomachus> wew. lots of xenial updates on this machine today.
<lotuspsychje> bbl dinnertime
<TJ-> !find rtl8723be.ko
<ubot5> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=rtl8723be.ko&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<TJ-> !find rtl8723be.ko trusty
<ubot5> File rtl8723be.ko found in linux-image-3.13.0-27-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-29-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-30-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-32-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-33-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-34-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-35-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-36-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-37-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-39-lowlatency (and 196 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=rtl8723be.
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-23
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/what-should-you-expect-from-the-gnome-3-20-desktop-environment-502064.shtml
<lotus|xenial> my new xenial shot: http://lotuspsychje.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-16-04-64bit-Development-branch-598369242
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotus|xenial> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotus|xenial, how are you?
<lotus|xenial> lordievader: fine, updating and fooling around in xenial
<lotus|xenial> new gnome-software lookin neat
<lordievader> Hmm, it is still gnome :P
<lotus|xenial> its more lightweight then software center
<lotus|xenial> so thats a good thing
<lotus|xenial> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.15.16 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotus|xenial> lotuspsychje@ROOTBOX:~$ uname -a
<lotus|xenial> Linux ROOTBOX 4.4.0-15-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:08:31 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> hey TJ-
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<l0tus|Xenial> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey l0tus|Xenial
<BluesKaj> nick change , for a change ? :-)
<l0tus|Xenial> BluesKaj, thats on my xenial desktop upstairs :p
<l0tus|Xenial> BluesKaj, http://www.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-16-04-64bit-Development-branch-598369242
<BluesKaj>  just use BluesKaj_ , on the laptop, the old pc needs resurrecting , but I suspect the mobo is cooked
<l0tus|Xenial> ouch
<BluesKaj> it's been 3 yrs, gasthering dust in the storeroom
<BluesKaj> might give it another try, but it's pretty old , 2006, single core 64bit amd cpu , 2G Ram
<l0tus|Xenial> sure give it some ubuntu magic :p
<BluesKaj> I did, but it stopped booting anyway, the hdd is ok, so is the cdrom, but a live kubuntu dvd won't even boot , the boot doesn't reach the post screen
<l0tus|Xenial> BluesKaj, give it a cmos clear perhaps, 5min jumper reset, take out battery
<BluesKaj> yes I've tried those , think the cmos is the problem
<TJ-> do you see any BIOS messages?
<BluesKaj> no
<l0tus|Xenial> bep codes?
<TJ-> is that regardless of what you try to boot from - just from start-up? That'd suggest to me maybe some electrolytic capacitor's have faded
<BluesKaj> was trying to set it up as an NAS and I may have mucked up the CMOS by my own doing , but i'm not sure
<TJ-> Either on the mobo in the CPU's power regulator circuitry, or in the ATX PSU
<BluesKaj> TJ-, yes I recall some beepcodes, but don't remember the sequence
<BluesKaj> the pc is mostly cannabalized for pci soundcard and nvidia gpu pci and the cdromand hdd drive got swapped into this pc due to failure of the cdrom., and the old wd160 is now connected in this pc with W7 on it :-)
<BluesKaj> this pc still has a couple of IDE connections on the mobo
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/tomb-raider-adventure-game-is-coming-soon-to-linux-ported-by-feral-interactive-502082.shtml
<dax> lotuspsychje: valid values for "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position" are Left and Bottom, no Right?
 * dax factoiding
<lotuspsychje> dax: correct
<dax> thanks
<lotuspsychje> dax: like my screen :p ?
<dax> yep :)
<lotuspsychje> dax: article: http://news.softpedia.com/news/it-s-official-ubuntu-16-04-lts-now-lets-you-move-the-unity-launcher-to-bottom-501932.shtml
<dax> 15:59 <+dax> !movelauncher is <reply> To move the Unity launcher to the bottom of the screen in 16.04+, run `gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom`. To move it to the left, run the same command with Left instead. For older Ubuntu versions, see https://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<lotuspsychje> nice!
<lotuspsychje> dax: i presume on final 16.04, it will be a system setting also
<lotuspsychje> perhaps in appreance settings
<dax> hopefully. will update instructions if/when i see it
<lotuspsychje> ok
<dax> 16.04 seems like a good time to go through and fix factoids, i might do that if i have time
<lotuspsychje> gnome-software already lookin very neat also on xenial
<lotuspsychje> dax: tnx for adjusting the triggers
<lotuspsychje> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> what's up?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: how you like this: http://www.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-16-04-64bit-Development-branch-598369242
<EriC^^> chkin
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> looks good
<lotuspsychje> :p
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> gnome-software getting in great shape also
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<nicomachus> booooo. no ppa update for indicator-sysmonitor yet.
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-24
<lotuspsychje> good morning guys
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-final-beta-arrives-today-powered-by-linux-kernel-4-4-6-lts-502108.shtml
<lotuspsychje> morning baizon
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> baizon: how you like my xenial desk: http://www.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-16-04-64bit-Development-branch-598369242
<baizon> very nice, just, why is you launchbar at the bottom?
<lotuspsychje> baizon: its gonna be movable in xenial
<lotuspsychje> baizon: tested this new setting
<baizon> a ok
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey :D
<hhee> guys
<hhee> when 16 lts beta come - is it real to update to stable 16 lts release in future?
<lotuspsychje> !final | hhee
<ubot5> hhee: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<hhee> lotuspsychje, tnx!
<hhee> today beta-2 coming as i know? :)
<lotuspsychje> hhee: final beta yes
<hhee> lotuspsychje, coool!
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> d-day :p
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychjem d-day?
<lotuspsychje> final beta xenial :p
<BluesKaj> oh that
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, yeah no updates/upgrades today
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: ill check later on :p
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: http://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-applications-16-04-now-in-beta-launches-april-20-for-kde-plasma-5-6-502127.shtml
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, yes thanks
<TJ-> !verify
<ubot5> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lotus|xenial> no updates yet either here
<ri4naire> 16.04 beta 2 is dropping today, right?
<lotuspsychje> ri4naire: final beta yes
<lotuspsychje> ri4naire: but just checked updates, nothing came in yet for me
<lotuspsychje> ri4naire: you can idle in #ubuntu+1 also if you like, if things start moving
<ri4naire> lotuspsychje: will do, thanks
<lotuspsychje> wb BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, thanks
<EriC^^> TJ-: btw some guy joined recently and he found something out
<EriC^^> like instead of switching the windows and efi files he used sudo efibootmgr -A -b <boot> to disable the windows one
<EriC^^> and it started booting the ubuntu one fine
<EriC^^> tried it on mine as well and it works, been using it to help others with it, seems to work fine without any file switching shananagons
<TJ-> EriC^^: yes, setting an entry inactive is useful... though some firmwares ignore the flag, grr
<TJ-> when there's no saved boot menu entries though, the only possibility is the EFI Shell, or the simple-media-path
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GTX900-Easy-Nouveau-Setup
<lotuspsychje> good evening baizon
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<Ben64> one of these days i hope to figure out why people use <random ubuntu derived distro> and then try to get support in #ubuntu
<daftykins> Ben64: i think all their communities suck
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-25
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ilhami> hey
<ilhami> has OTA 10 been released by Canonical?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | ilhami
<ubot5> ilhami: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ilhami> yeah I am banned in there
<lotuspsychje> ilhami: #ubuntu-ops to discuss your ban
<ilhami> hehehe no need to bother.. They have excluded me for lifetime
<lotuspsychje> dax: Release highlights of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) Final Beta include the latest, long-term supported Linux kernel 4.4.6, the ability to move the Unity Launcher to the bottom of the screen, though, the option remains hidden, for now.
<lotuspsychje> dax: so !movelauncher still good to go :p
<lotuspsychje> morning baizon
<baizon> hi hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-kylin-16-04-lts-beta-2-ships-with-bottom-unity-launcher-by-default-502155.shtml
<baizon> but why?
<baizon> the best place is on the left, why bottom?
<lotuspsychje> baizon: many users think otherwise
<lotuspsychje> baizon: when gnome on ubuntu switched to unity, alot of users wanted their icons still on bottom
<baizon> ehh
<baizon> to many windows and mac habits
<lotuspsychje> depends on the user really
<lotuspsychje> alot of linux users dont use unity on left
<lotuspsychje> baizon: http://www.deviantart.com/browse/all/customization/screenshots/nix/
<lotuspsychje> you will see alot of docks to the bottom :p
<baizon> yes, because they are mac os like :D
<baizon> thats the only reason, and mac is very old :D
<lotuspsychje> some of them are inspired from mac indeed
<lotuspsychje> baizon: but im not sure the old gnome and kde are inspired from mac
<lotuspsychje> linux has a bit of own style i think
<lotuspsychje> the old gnome, we could drag n drop panels where we wanted right
<lotuspsychje> also left or right or ontop
<lotuspsychje> i remember testing panels on all sides of the screen lol
<lotuspsychje> 4 panels and 4 workspaces
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ilhami> GUYS
<ilhami> when will the new Ubuntu Touch phone be out in the stores?
<ilhami> anyone who knows?
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-16-04-beta-2-released-whats-new
<lotuspsychje> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje, everyone
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: got that email last night. Exciting stuff.
<BluesKaj> BBL
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-26
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning baizon
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^ how are you :p
<lotuspsychje> greenbug: welcome :p
<EriC^^> good thanks, you?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: great tnx
<lotuspsychje> greenbug: whats going on with x mate?
<greenbug> hello lotuspsychje, thanks for inviting me!
<lotuspsychje> no prob, you do alot of support also
<greenbug> This has most of the details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/750316/issues-using-x11vnc-when-xfces-lock-screen-is-active
<lotuspsychje> greenbug: hmm sorry i dont play with vnc for security reasons
<greenbug> I've never been able to wrap my head around X displays and sessions, I haven't been able to find any articles to learn how they work
<lotuspsychje> greenbug: maybe try ssh -X or so?
<lotuspsychje> greenbug: the #openssh guys know howto exactly
<greenbug> I haven't had any issues with security or ssh forwarding, just with VNC and X displays
<lotuspsychje> greenbug: well just be carefull with vnc server, youl get hammered 24/7
<greenbug> lotuspsychje: don't worry, its only open on my LAN ;)
<lotuspsychje> ok :p
<lotuspsychje> i use teamviewer for single use things
<greenbug> so you think #openssh would be able to help with X display/vnc issues?
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | greenbug anything usefull here?
<ubot5> greenbug anything usefull here?: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<greenbug> !Freenx
<ubot5> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<greenbug> I'll do some reading, thanks lotuspsychje!
<lotuspsychje> greenbug: perhaps not vnc, but im sure they can offer alternative
<greenbug> I was really hoping to stick with vnc, since it has a good client for my phone
<lotuspsychje> greenbug: maybe some usefull info here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/229989/how-to-setup-x11vnc-to-access-with-graphical-login-screen
<greenbug> lotuspsychje: I saw that one, but without understanding how X sessions and displays work, I don't know what's wrong
<lotuspsychje> greenbug: not sure either sorry, i dont mess with vnc
<EriC^^> ugh
<EriC^^> a whiner
<lotuspsychje> :p
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> im glad 15.04 is eol and 15.10 almost vanished
<lotuspsychje> most black screens ever
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> xenial will do alot of goodies :p
<EriC^^> yeah :D
<baizon> hehe
<baizon> 15.04 was ok, 15.10 a little bit worse
<baizon> but 16.04 is awesome :D
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet
<ubot5> No, it's not out yet!
<lotuspsychje> :p
<baizon> using it for 2 weeks now :P
<baizon> only 1 bug that i got... gufw isnt starting
<lotuspsychje> with systemd its rocknroll fast
<lotuspsychje> 3sec sudo halt -p
<lotuspsychje> !info gufw xenial
<ubot5> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.04.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 777 kB, installed size 3175 kB
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gui-ufw
<lotuspsychje> hmm only 1 bug :p
<lotuspsychje> baizon: maybe add yours too?
<baizon> got it fixed :P
<baizon> Turns out I was missing a package called python-gobject; installed it and gufw works flawlessly.
<baizon> but should i report it ?
<lotuspsychje> !info python-gobject
<ubot5> python-gobject (source: pygobject): Python 2.x bindings for GObject - transitional package. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.2-1build1 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 41 kB
<lotuspsychje> hmm not sure whats it for
<lotuspsychje> baizon: install gufw should install all needed dependecies right
<baizon> when i start gufw i get this error
<baizon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15507077/
<baizon> i mean before fixing it
<lotuspsychje> baizon: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/gufw
<baizon> i think it has something to do with switching to python3?
<lotuspsychje> yes could be
<lotuspsychje> did you install something manually?
<lotuspsychje> or ppa
<baizon> no no
<baizon> from the official repos, no ppas for me
<lotuspsychje> weird
<baizon> well its working :D
<baizon> and if nobody reported it its solved :D
<lotuspsychje> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218506
<lotuspsychje> dont mentions either grrr
<lotuspsychje> baizon: maybe you should add the bug, and solve it
<lotuspsychje> and lets see what the devs will do
<baizon> to lazy for that :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<baizon> sorry :D
<lotuspsychje> i dont have benefit in this dont worry :p
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, how are you?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: find tnx, lazy saturday on irc + coffee
<lordievader> Sounds good.
<lotuspsychje> konichiwa cfhowlett
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> sayonara
<EriC^^> :O
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: ohayo gozaimashita :p
<cfhowlett> and all that :)
<EriC^^> morning to you too lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> :p
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ok guys, going to shop
<cfhowlett> smoke me a kipper
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> re
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> whats new?
<BluesKaj> not much.... morning coffee here :-)....and you?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: chill saturday here aswell
<lotuspsychje> bit cold to go outside
<BluesKaj> I've been trying to capture video from some old vhs tape recordings of family weddings and gatherings, but it's been really difficult, even on W7 since the software for the capture card doesn't have a MS signed certificate> Linux seemed to work at first using ffmpeg, but quit working after try to add audio to the mix.
<BluesKaj> trying to add
<BluesKaj> it's frustrating
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: you got a converting kit to make it digital?
<BluesKaj> yes it's a n old analog to usb Sabrent capture card
<BluesKaj> I may have to buy a more recent card in order to capture the audio as well. The video is easily captured tho
<lotuspsychje> yeah think so
<BluesKaj> audio is such a problem on linux , it's really unfortunate'
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: how about playing the vhs on the computer and record it wiht a screenrecorder or something
<lotuspsychje> like kazam
<BluesKaj> I have no webcam to play it back directtly to the screen only the capture card connected to a vhs vcr
<lotuspsychje> ic
<BluesKaj> video camera rather
<BluesKaj> these tapesd are strictly analog VHS recordings made in the 80s and early 90s
<BluesKaj> no digital video back then'
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<BluesKaj> it's definitely a challenge, and I'm not finished yet :-)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<BluesKaj> amazing that the old vcr still works
<lotuspsychje> hahaha yeah
 * lotuspsychje_ hates hexchat lags grrr
 * lotuspsychje_ kicks lotuspsychje into a ping timeout
<BluesKaj> 50ms here on konversation, quassel is about the same, but I seldom use quassel. I don't care for the layout
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<lotuspsychje_> lol
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> Ping reply from lotuspsychje: ? second(s)
<EriC^^> irc clients these days :P
<lotuspsychje> :p
<EriC^^> lol
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<EriC^^> !pong
<ubot5> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> so far for quality ubuntu discussions
<EriC^^> dcc uses IP right?
<lotuspsychje> think so
<EriC^^> mine is shared by the isp
<lotuspsychje> firewalls and routers dont like dcc sends :p
<BluesKaj> unless you have the ports configured on your router the same as the ports you choose on the client
<lotuspsychje> hi greenbug
<greenbug> Hey lotuspsychje, hows it going?
<lotuspsychje> fine tnx
<greenbug> That's good.
<greenbug> looks like the issue I'm having with xfce and x11vnc is a bug from 2014: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1287171
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1287171 in light-locker (Ubuntu) "light-locker breaks x11vnc as service" [High,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> greenbug: so you got it solved now?
<lotuspsychje> or just marked 'im affected'
<greenbug> haha I wouldn't say its "solved", affected is a better term
<lotuspsychje> lol
<greenbug> looks like a work around is to uninstall light-locker and install xscreensaver; that won't break anything, will it?
<EriC^^> workaround for what?
<greenbug> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1287171
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1287171 in light-locker (Ubuntu) "light-locker breaks x11vnc as service" [High,Confirmed]
<greenbug> I can't use x11vnc on 14.04 because it doesn't work with light-locker, a lock screen
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> shouldn't break anything
<EriC^^> xscreensaver is kind of ugly though
<lotuspsychje> i like xscreensave with glmatrix :p
<EriC^^> it might break your eye balls i guess, haha :p
<greenbug> *sigh* just ran into another issue: the grub timeout only works sporadically.
<EriC^^> yeah it has some cool stuff
<greenbug> 50% of the time I `sudo reboot now` from ssh, I have to walk over to my machine and tap the enter key...
<EriC^^> dualbooting?
<greenbug> nope, its the only drive in the system, but grub sometimes just sits there waits for me to press enter
<EriC^^> maybe it's using the recordfail
<EriC^^> add GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=$GRUB_TIMEOUT
<EriC^^> in /etc/default/grub and update-grub
<daftykins> recordfail was the most annoying feature for HTPCs :P
<EriC^^> heya daftykins
<daftykins> hi there o/ how's you?
<EriC^^> good thanks you?
<Bashing-om> Gonna go attack the verdure in the back yard with  a landscaping prunner . I will return .
<EriC^^> hell yeah
<EriC^^> have a good one
<EriC^^> :D
<Bashing-om> Mission complete... back to the keyboard .
<daftykins> EriC^^: yep all well here thanks :D
<daftykins> hey Bashing-om \o any luck with the data recovery you mentioned?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Yeah .. I got my data back .. hard drive no longer dependable, as when it spins down, sometimes will not spin back up .. controller ??
<daftykins> hmm no idea, i take it it's out of warranty?
<Bashing-om> Yeah .. no warrenty .. If it were not for the fact that I have another box I could bring online, I would be doing the SSD thing . Drives are cheap enough not worth the time and hassle to mess with this one any longer. A trust thing . ( That is my data, and it must be protected !)
<daftykins> absolutely - i tend to ditch them immediately on faults
<Bashing-om> debating woth self .. As I also want a better graphics card .. EVGA GeForce GT 710 and an SSD - Samsung 850 EVO 250GB $84.58 . That would set me pretty for a while .
<Bashing-om> with*
<daftykins> i just bought a couple of passive model GT 710s for a client
<daftykins> well, few ways back - nice little cards, quite capable
<daftykins> ways? weeks. oof i'm losing it
<Bashing-om> Yeah, I did apreciate the specs .. and looks to be encased .. Good for a filthy environment .
<Bashing-om> GIGABYTE GeForce GT 420  has this huge cooling fan that makes it attractive .
<daftykins> i have the card with a dead fan from that client i put those replacements in for, i'm having a real pig of a time finding a compatible fan to replace it though
<daftykins> most on ebay have a triangular mounting where all 3 screws are equi-distant from one another, but this one is more of a "Y" shape
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Good thought, fix/repair do not throw away .
<daftykins> this thing is an OEM Pegatron GT530DE so i'm not sure it's worth it, mind
<daftykins> i've emailed an ebay seller anyway to see if they can find one that matches for me :D
<Bashing-om> Future is a blank slate, never can have too many graphic's cards on hand .
<daftykins> definitely nice to have a PCI-Express spare :)
<Bashing-om> The fan on this old ATI card is screaming ... in my mind in scrounge in my rust bucket IF  a) I do not buy the new card b) bring that other box online . What are you going to do Billy Boy ?
<daftykins> i did read that some sewing machine oil or other similar grade can be applied to sort it out, but the one in my case didn't have an accessible rear under the sticker to lube it up
<daftykins> just had the PCB under there
<Bashing-om> Uh Huh .. considered that too . Kinda leary of lubricants on electronics .. We do not want short circuits now do we .
<daftykins> oh you only want a tiny couple of drops tops - the fan section tends to be sealed behind those stickers, too
<Bashing-om> Thanks, will make that my next project . Pull these cards ( In the rust bin is an old box with an Nvidia card I want to look at ).
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-27
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning baizon
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/linus-torvalds-announces-first-linux-kernel-4-6-rc-build-introduces-orangefs-502217.shtml
<lotuspsychje> lol?
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/photos-of-cats-love-linux
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<baizon> lol²
<baizon> https://i.imgur.com/FfRrCr9.jpg
<lotuspsychje> :p
<baizon> wth is orangefs?
<lotuspsychje> hahaha
<lotuspsychje> not sure
<lotuspsychje> !find orangefs
<ubot5> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=orangefs&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<lotuspsychje> OrangeFS is an open source parallel file system, the next generation of Parallel Virtual File System. A parallel file system is a type of distributed file system that distributes file data across multiple servers and provides for concurrent access by multiple tasks of a parallel application. OrangeFS was designed for use in large scale cluster computing and is used by companies, universities, national laboratories and sim
<lotuspsychje> ilar sites worldwide
<lotuspsychje> to make it simple oO
<blueFive> I'm using Manjaro + KDE after being a Ubuntu user.
<blueFive> I must say the experience is impressive.
<blueFive> Anyone here used Manjaro??
<cfhowlett> errrr you do know this is the UBUNTU channel, yes??
<blueFive> Yes but it's a discussion channel.
<cfhowlett> and the topic is ... ah, forget it
<blueFive> I too thought I had as good a Linux experience as was to be found.
<blueFive> But Manjaro really is slick.
<dax> <-- debian testing + KDE
<cfhowlett> so go talk to manjaro support and thanks for sharing your unsolicited opinions
<blueFive> cfhowlett, Nothing is stopping you from trying out a live version of Manjaro.
<dax> i've never tried Manjaro, to be honest. not much fond of Arch, so figured it wasn't worth it
<dax> since the stuff i didn't like in arch is in manjaro, e.g. pacman
<blueFive> What don't you like about pacman?
<blueFive> That's the best name ever for a package manager.
<dax> doesn't work well with how i do package management, with a well-defined list of manually-installed packages and anything else being installed/removed as needed
<dax> aptitude and gentoo's portage do it well. yum (haven't tried dnf) and pacman focus more on package groups and such
<blueFive> Ubuntu is solid no doubt but it lacks the polish and excitement I found with Manjaro. Manjaro just seems to take it to the next level whereas Ubuntu feels relatively inhibited.
<blueFive> My Sabayon has written successfully so I'm off to see how I like it.
<blueFive> Like I say, these live versions are very handy for test driving a variety of distros.
<dax> back when i was poking at different distros, i used to use one for a week to get a feel for it. can't get a good experience from a few hours on a live iso
<dax> not enough for an informed opinion, anyway
<blueFive> Another impressive distro. I had no errors whatsoever loading Sabayon whereas I had some error codes come up when Manjaro loaded.
<blueFive> However, Manjaro is the more exciting distro in my mind.
<blueFive> Hey guys.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: It is a pointless discuss, I'd drop it if I were you.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: seems like it :p
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Wirehunter> morning
<ducasse> morning all
<lordievader> Hey Wirehunter, ducasse
<ducasse> what's up, lordievader? quiet morning with coffee?
<lordievader> Yeah, indeed. Bit rainy.
<ducasse> it snowed here again last night, so now we have snow again :-/
<lordievader> Spring where are you?
<ducasse> right. looks like it's starting to melt again, though, so i'm hoping for that.
<OerHeks> morning guys :-)
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, how are you?
<OerHeks> I am fine, nice weather today :-D
<OerHeks> lordievader, no work  today??
<lordievader> Nope, hard at work here.
<OerHeks> good, At midnight on March 20, 2017, Dolby's last relevant patent AC3 on Dolby Digital expired.
<OerHeks> https://ac3freedomday.org/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<OerHeks> heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader, OerHeks...dong fine here and you guys ?
<BluesKaj> doing fine even :-)
<OerHeks> watching cows go out to the meadow 1s time
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<BluesKaj> Environment Canada weather expert predicts a warm spring here, well it's better hurry becuase were behind by at least 2 weeks already
<OerHeks> I predict a lot hot summer too, in NL.
<OerHeks> c/lot/long
<OerHeks> fridges breaking down ..
<nacc> ethically, i am now refusing to help LordLupus
<nacc> tgm4883: good luck :)
<nacc> tag, you're it!
<acheron-a> they sure keep tatertots busy
<tgm4883> nacc: no, I refused first :)
<nacc> heh
<acheron-a> i am new to ubuntu-unity, running it full time now
<BluesKaj> tatertots is busy because he thinks he can everyone
<BluesKaj> help
<BluesKaj> and I mean everyone "-)
<nacc> yeah
<OerHeks> tip to slow down, give a compliment :-)
<acheron-a> hello Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: Hey, hey .. what is ?
<acheron-a> just chillaxin here, like i mentioned before i am new to ubuntu-unity, running it full time now
<ducasse> hi Bashing-om, how have you been?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Where there is lifem there is hope - still had a pulse this AM .. now I be procrastinat'n on a beautiful day ! .. I like IRC'n ('buntu) best of all in the world . Your world ?
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: I can use unity, just not my DE of choice :)
<nacc> Ben64: tell us how you really feel :)
<Ben64> hard to with the !ohmy
<nacc> Ben64: yeah :)
<Ben64> i swear like a sailor in every other channel :D
<nicomachus> yep
<acheron-a> Bashing-om: what DE is your top choice?
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: Well consider I value funtionality and performance as a 1st parameter . I use xfce4 .
<acheron-a> i was in love with Mint for a while but ran into a grub2 failure when i tried to do a clean install, and i mean even boot sect of the disc was written zeros, and this has always loaded any distro, so i loaded ubuntu 16.04.2 and been running with it
<acheron-a> i really got a bit bothered by the 'tude of the mint folks, it like when something is wrong, its the users hardware or something they are doing, sound has never worked right on Cinn since 17.3 for example
<ducasse> Bashing-om: still got a pulse her as well, plus snow finally melting (again). cat happy as a pig in... you know ;)
<ducasse> *here
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: Best thing about running ubuntu is the support structure(s) .
<BluesKaj> think I'll close up for now...take care all, TTYL
<Bashing-om> Location: Heber Springs, AR ~ Cond: 84°F (29°C), Clear ~ Atmo: 48%, 9.0 mi (14.5 km), 29.93 in (1013 mb) ~ Wind: 14 mph (23 km/h), SSW, N/A°F (N/A°C) ~ Time: 14:55
<Bashing-om> ducasse: I got lots of sunshine - Finally !
<acheron-a> lots here in Houston today
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: Awwhhh Yes - Houston - I once spent a week there one night :P
<acheron-a> yeah, there is nothing wrong with my hardware, in fact, its Linux certified and the fact that the install only fails when you have a network connection on the computer, well thats mint problem, not anything i am doing
<acheron-a> houston is hot and humid but its my home
<acheron-a> HP-EliteDesk-800-G1-SFF here with Intel Core i7-4790 CPU @ 4GHz
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: Should scream ! .. How much ram ya got onboard ?
<acheron-a> 16 GB and 512 GB Samsung 850 Pro SSD
<acheron-a> 4.5 sec boot time
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: Well ! Should have no problems running release 20.04 !
<acheron-a> well i am getting used to the change
<acheron-a> whats good website for news and tips about Ubuntu?
<ducasse> Bashing-om: spent all day doing translations, i hate trying to translate terms we just don't have words for. finished with the big one now, though, so nearly done for this release :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: ^ That is what I have  in respect to how the English translations of the Hebrew and Greek Scriptures. Real tough to cross relate ideals .
<OerHeks> ducasse, some translations are not cool > harddisk - harde schijf / festplatte / disco duro /disque dur .. even in zulu harddisk is harddisk
<ducasse> OerHeks: yup, in some cases i just have to use the english terms, things like certain email headers headers etc simply have no equivalent term in norwegian. i could just translate directly, but nobody would understand what is meant ;)
<ducasse> Bashing-om: yup, my oldest friend is a priest, so i heard all about that during his studies :)
<Bashing-om> Back from one of those rare system freezes . Still no idea of the why :(
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-21
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: \o getting an early start are ya !
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yeah mate , cant sleep dry throat
<lotuspsychje> appeljuice to the rescue
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: daftykins would recommend local "hard" cider for that .
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> in the middle of the night?
<OerHeks> :-)
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks :p
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: hows your mom?
<OerHeks> it is spring
<Bashing-om> well, my experience; if it is "hard" enough and you drink enough - it will put you out .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: ah, that way!
<OerHeks> ah mom is still waiting for results, no progress really.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> morning glebihan chaos7theory
<chaos7theory> Evening lotuspsychje :P
<lotuspsychje> !wine
<ubot5> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> they should make a wine snap latest :p
<Bashing-om> backing down and going out - g nite
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ducasse> morning all
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<ducasse> morning lordievader, hard at work already?
<lordievader> Yes, indeed.
<lordievader> What about you?
<ducasse> Just about to have my first cup of tea, then catch up on email etc before i get going...
<OerHeks> emmabuntus ..
<OerHeks> http://news.softpedia.com/news/emmabuntus-debian-edition-1-02-lands-based-on-debian-gnu-linux-8-7-xfce-desktop-514108.shtml
<ducasse> another debian fork? exactly what the world really needs.
 * OerHeks claiming red-buntu-suse 
<ducasse> archbuntuhat?
<OerHeks> cent-mint
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw all ok?
<pauljw> yeah, how about you?
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<pauljw> morning BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: good thanks :p
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> Hey lotuspsychje, Morning pauljw
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/ubuntu-17-10-name-clue
<lotuspsychje> hi padraic
<padraic> hi
<lotuspsychje> oh no crazytux is in tha house
<BluesKaj> says he's gonna install ubuntu...any bets he's lying again ?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> \o
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins :p
<daftykins> what a glorious sunny day it is here on the isle
<lotuspsychje> this morning was rainy, but now the sun sparkles here aswell
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> i've been given a list of local holiday apartments right by me here in town to pick from, for when my house cannot be lived in
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: what you mean cannot be lived in?
<daftykins> once my bathroom starts getting torn apart :)
<daftykins> for the insurance job
<daftykins> i'm still waiting on quotes right now... it's very slow going
<lotuspsychje> ah i see
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje
<ducasse> g'day daftykins
<daftykins> heya :>
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse :p
<ducasse> too bad, i missed crazytux...
<ducasse> :)
<daftykins> did someone sort that user already? ;)
<ducasse> he needs someone to take away his computer and give him a tablet
<daftykins> of the medicinal tranquilizer variety? :)
<ducasse> lol
<ducasse> far too confused by all the distros he can install, and thinks he will eventually find a magical one.
<daftykins> my precious.
<lotuspsychje> hi Wirehunter acheron-a tgm4883
<Wirehunter> goodafternoon lotuspsychje and everyone
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: how was sundays walk with akita?
<acheron-a> hello everyone!
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: the breed is akita, her name is shibi :) she couldn't get enough of it, we were up there for nearly three hours.
<lotuspsychje> wow
<ducasse> it was great, though, there were no other people there so i just let her off her leash.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ducasse> are you working all week?
<nicomachus> so there's a limit on file name length?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: whole week off, sunday alone work
<lotuspsychje> hi yobagme
<nicomachus> https://i.imgur.com/c3e6w3N.jpg  <--- I don't get thisssss. I've never seen a filename too long before. And I can't change it until after it's downloaded.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: other browsers error the same?
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: it's Transmission
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> didnt see that error before
<ducasse> nicomachus: try downloading it to /tmp instead, it's total length that matters. seen it before.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: how about qbittorrent
<nicomachus> ducasse: that's interesting. I tried going to /home/ to at least cut out a few levels instead of going to /home/nicomachus/Music/Death Grips/...
<lotuspsychje> the filename length exploit :p
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: pm me the tor link? i can try with qbittorrent if you want
<nicomachus> going to /tmp/ is working
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | ducasse
<ubot5> ducasse: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> didnt know /home had file length limits?
<nicomachus> neither did I. Gonna hve to dig in on this. Why does /tmp allow longer file lengths than /home?
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/788626
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 788626 in transmission (Ubuntu) "Error: Unable to save resume file: File name too long" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ducasse> nicomachus: i think the problem is in torrent clients or the protocol itself, because that's the only place i've seen this, and i can move the files there from the shell after download.
<nicomachus> that's interesting.
<ducasse> just test it yourself, i'm positive you can move it as deep inside /home as you please :)
<nicomachus> 70.8%
<nicomachus> I'll try when it's done.
<daftykins> good clients let you rename on the fly :>
<nicomachus> https://i.imgur.com/OOHqXhs.png
<nicomachus> you know, that IS a long filename....
<daftykins> that's badly named content alright, you'd put the full name in the tag but not the file - also that's the wrong capitalisation for music! ;D
<ducasse> odd.
<ducasse> (it's also mp3 :-/ )
<daftykins> yeah shame on you, nicomachus!
<ducasse> i've never tried with a filename that is quite *that* long, maybe ext4 has some limit.
<daftykins> i know NTFS is only 255 which is shockingly short
<nicomachus> ducasse: it's 320!
<daftykins> pff :P
<daftykins> FLAC or nothing!
<nicomachus> daftykins: I'll await your upload. :D
<daftykins> i'm sure i could source it :>
<nicomachus> Ok I just shortened that one filename and it's all good now.
<nicomachus> let's see if ncmpcpp gives me grief about it
<daftykins> if it does you should have a pp and come back to it *cough*
 * nicomachus slaps daftykins 
<nicomachus> awful joke.
<nicomachus> nope, ncmpcpp doesn't care
<nicomachus> it can handle anything.
<nicomachus> except me all up in its config
<daftykins> yes, put it down you fiend! :P
<ducasse> it's ridiculous how much time it is possible to spend on messing with not-really-necessary changes to various configs...
<nicomachus> I messed with the keybinds in ncmpcpp and broke the tag editor somehow...
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<nicomachus> and the tag editor is one of the ncmpcpp's best features.
<ducasse> never tried it, just use it for playback so far.
<nicomachus> it's a pretty powerful tag editor
<ducasse> i mainly make sure file and folder names follow a certain structure, and tag most of my stuff based on that.
<ducasse> i've tested easytag and the other one - puddletag? good if you need to manage tags on loads of stuff.
<nicomachus> yea definitely.
<lotuspsychje> laterzz
<nicomachus> must be some issues with the Ubuntu forums... lots of complaints.
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: IS is on it .. we await to see .
<nicomachus> IS?
<daftykins> information services? icky spinach? :D Islamic State?
<nacc> nicomachus: Canonicals' Information Systems team (runs the IT infra and most production services)
<Bashing-om> Gonna go let hammer and wedges beat me up some more . Back soon .
<tsimonq2> nacc: I always thought that meant "Infrastructure Service," not "Information Systems" :O
<tsimonq2> nacc: ...because they're always doing infrastructure service... :P
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-22
<nacc> tsimonq2: i am going off the internal wiki :) but it might mean that too!
<Bashing-om> !info kodi
<ubot5> kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (executable binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 15.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 13 kB, installed size 71 kB
<acheron-a> hello everyone!
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: Hello :) .
<acheron-a> Bashing-om: hey i just wanted to say, great job helping everyone the way you do!
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: Pay back for all the help I have received . My bit to do my part too .
<acheron-a> i dont really need any help, i just observe from time to time the issues people are having
<acheron-a> still new to ubuntu
<acheron-a> just watching and learning
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: That's the way ! .. and when you see an issue you know .. chime in !
<acheron-a> k'
<acheron-a> anyone here testing ubuntu 17?
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: I have it instaled, yes .
<acheron-a> whats your general opinion?  did they change unity much?
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: Not that I have seen but I have been on gnome3 mostly .
<Bashing-om> gnome3 is slick !
<acheron-a> so you use the gdt instead of unity?
<acheron-a> is it faster you think?
<acheron-a> i found unity to be a lot faster than cinnamon
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: My work install is on a SSD. and my preferred DE os xfce4 .
<acheron-a> well i am beginning to get used to and like unity
<acheron-a> in fact i made a few themes for it myself, took all yesterday to do it
<acheron-a> all the ones on line change the windows, i just needed all the buttons and bars, scroll, and stuff to change from the orange to match the Faience Azur icons i like
<acheron-a> so going in and changing all the color codes in the xml files took a while
<acheron-a> and the copying the 'assets'
<acheron-a> so is unity a light weight version of Gnome DE?
<acheron-a> once i got the fonts and colors adjusted, unity has turned out to be not so bad after all
<acheron-a> i was actually showing it off to someone today who is running mint Cinn DE
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: Nothing wroong with unity , just that a tradional DE suits my work flow the better . And I prefer as light as I can get it .
<acheron-a> so is unity a Gnome variant of sorts?
<acheron-a> well like a 'forked' version of Gnome?
<acheron-a> well good night everyone
<Bashing-om> unity runs on top of  gnome .
<alkisg> Good morning guys
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<alkisg> Morning lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> hey there alkisg how are you mate
<lotuspsychje> and hey Bashing-om :p
<alkisg> Spring! All is sunny!
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: where are you?
<alkisg> Greece
<lotuspsychje> ooh nice
<alkisg> You?
<lotuspsychje> belgium
<lotuspsychje> we have to wait a little more for sun
<alkisg> Eeeh I was looking for a job there once, and it was raining on July, so even though the money was good, I thought it's not for me :(
<lotuspsychje> thats true, we having rain like 7-8 months a year
<lotuspsychje> few weeks hot sun is a good summer for us
<alkisg> Other than the sun and sea, it's an awesome country :)
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Hiya ! welcome to the Lion's den ! Patience is a virtue !
<lotuspsychje> also true, land of chocolat, lace,waffles and french frites
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: whats the national pride of greece?
<alkisg> Mostly sea+sun. Eh, and history :)
<lotuspsychje> ah yeah, right
<alkisg> Not that we have much of that still left to boast for...
<lotuspsychje> and greec yoghurt and olives i like :p
<alkisg> I liked the waffles with fruit in Brussels!
<lotuspsychje> cool
<alkisg> We only have waffles with ice cream here, never with fruit
<lotuspsychje> its crazy how ubuntu can all bind us worldwide, you gotta love opensource :p
<alkisg> True! It's also cool working on something on a project, then going to sleep, and when you wake up, that part is already done by someone else in another timezone :D
<lotuspsychje> i just love that
<lotuspsychje> also, it intrudes our way of life, our thinking
<lotuspsychje> do we have a usefull trigger for those bloody hibernate issues?
<lotuspsychje> i think those come the most still in main
<lotuspsychje> !acpi
<lotuspsychje> we should have one of those
<lotuspsychje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<lotuspsychje> does this look usefull to you guys?
<Bashing-om> done, g nite guys .
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> bbl breakfast
<lotuspsychje> have a nice one guys
<ducasse> morning all
<alkisg> Good morning
<ducasse> hi, alkisg
<lotuspsychje> morning ducasse
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje, how are you?
<lotuspsychje> great here mate and you?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: what do you think of this trigger, to help those bloody hibernate issues we have so much in main? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<ducasse> good, thanks :) looks like the weather will be nice today :)
<ducasse> let's see...
<lotuspsychje> yeah also sunny here
<lotuspsychje> wiki edited last 2011, so wasnt sure if still usefull
<ducasse> hard to say, i'm not at all that familiar with acpi issues tbh. it's better than nothing i guess, but it doesn't mention the acpi_osi=Windows... fix etc
<ducasse> it's very short, to put it that way.
<lotuspsychje> ah right, thatl be surely usefull also
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: What hibernate issues?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: every day users come here asking the same stuff again, help i closed my laptop lid/hibernate doesnt work properly
<lotuspsychje> or touchpad acpi issues
<Ben64> doctor it hurts when i do this
<Ben64> ...don't do that
<lotuspsychje> i think those problems are mostly asked in main
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: yeah im not actually a fan of hibernating myself
<lotuspsychje> with the speed of ssd's, why not just halt
<Ben64> people loooove keeping apps open forever
<Ben64> and it's simply impossible to re-open them
<lotuspsychje> i understand, but try to convince john doe, that his newly bought hardware doesnt function like he wishes lol
<lotuspsychje> must be ubuntu's fault then..
<Ben64> because it always works flawlessly on windows? :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Ben64> the amount of computer problems i've had have drastically decreased since switching to linux
<lotuspsychje> i once saw a guy with his laptop bound to his bike in hibernate, with adapter pushing on his screen lid with elastic, breaking his screen almost
<Ben64> ew
<lotuspsychje> quick ride home to work further with his pc lol
<Ben64> i know laptops are supposed to be better with shock, but biking sounds awful
<lotuspsychje> laptopcases should be built with sideway adapter, far from the laptop
<lotuspsychje> most ppl pushing it against the screen
 * lordievader likes the suspend function
<lordievader> Waiting for the hibernate process to finish is a pita -.-
<lotuspsychje> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.txt
<lotuspsychje> big list of kernel boot options
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu-17-04-zesty-zapus-final-beta-lands-late-tomorrow-freeze-now-in-effect-514147.shtml
<lordievader> Luckily the kernel has good defaults :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ducasse> testing out liquorix again, can't really say there's that much of a difference tbh.
<lotuspsychje> https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/03/firefox-gets-complaint-for-labeling-unencrypted-login-page-insecure/
<ducasse> hilarious :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> "we haven't been hacked in 15 years" two minutes later - *boom* :)
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> always dangerous to make security statements
<lotuspsychje> look at security model of telegram
<lotuspsychje> its encrypted blabla..
<lotuspsychje> the most secure data, is burried in your garden :p
<lotuspsychje> https://telegram.org/crypto_contest
<lotuspsychje> hmmmm someone needs 200.000$ ?
<lordievader> I get that warning on some personal pages... which I have to access via ipsec, so I don't mind :P
<lotuspsychje> weird the cia didnt claim it lol
<ducasse> i wonder if the guy who filed that bug report will be fired? he's probably in the marketing department...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> hi padraic
<lotuspsychje> https://twitter.com/durov/status/839184766998044672
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: something for you? https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/841644356289327104/photo/1
<lotuspsychje> wondering what kind of cool devices will birth on ubuntu core boards
<ducasse> i try to avoid all these random arm devices, there are far too many of them. i prefer the rpi and other well-known ones that have a bigger community around them and lots of support. interesting stuff, though, i guess this is for iot?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<nicomachus> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/netflix-finally-adds-support-firefox-linux
<OerHeks> good news indeed, no more hacks needed
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, google-chrome ran netflix in linux for a while now
<nicomachus> BluesKaj: I know, but I hate chrome and have been wanting to get rid of it for awhile. Now I can!
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, seems there are several netflix extensions for FF, but no clear plugin ...I'm confused
<nicomachus> I tried it on FF, but firefox encountered a bug
<nicomachus> see: https://i.imgur.com/6b6NOHL.gifv
<BluesKaj> is that html5 ?
<BluesKaj> I'm getting used to chrome, but I understand how you feel. It's so proprietary and clunky
<brunch875> I used to like chrome because it syncs with google
<brunch875> Now I don't like chrome because it syncs with google
<nicomachus> heh
<daftykins> don't forget that you choose what features to use... but yeah i don't understand why people treat chrome as some kind of jesus browser
<daftykins> it's not as far ahead as perhaps it might've temporarily been on release way back
<BluesKaj> daftykins:  well the latest FF 50.0.1 is awful, slow and clunky and unresponsive
<brunch875> BluesKaj: mine works immediatly
<brunch875> perhaps it's the SSD doing its magic
<BluesKaj> mine is terrible, but I'm on 17.04
<daftykins> latest? 52.0 here
<brunch875> BluesKaj: not an excuse, me too!
<BluesKaj> brunch875:  i'm uing a ssd as well
<daftykins> 52.0.1 no less - also if you've been using it through upgrades and what not forever, clean profiles are always good
<daftykins> as is ublock origin :>
<brunch875> BluesKaj: also, remember how I couldn't get the liveUSB to work yesterday on UEFI? Turns out the USB itself was faulty. Fixed the issue by using an external drive instead :s
<daftykins> it's rare but i've definitely heard of drives being funky, sometimes they can be returned to usefulness with a good zero fill
<BluesKaj> daftykins:  think 17.04 doesn't have the latest FF for some reason
<daftykins> can also be quirks when in USB 2.0 vs. 3.0 ports
<nacc> !info firefox zesty
<brunch875> daftykins: it was definitely a 2.0 / 3.0 issue
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 50.1.0+build2-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 46470 kB, installed size 112768 kB
<nacc> that is strange
<nacc> ah it's stuck in proposed
<brunch875> !info firefox trusty
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 52.0.1+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 45089 kB, installed size 104269 kB
<daftykins> pretty Canonical standard ;)
<brunch875> what the...
<brunch875> I installed zesty to get the bleeding edge
<nacc> failed to build on armhf and s390x
<brunch875> this is surprising
<daftykins> it's not april yet so it's not like it really matters :>
<nacc> brunch875: not especially, not released yet
<tsimonq2> Oh shoot
<tsimonq2> I need to go mark a regression with that
<daftykins> 52 is meant to be the edition that finally bans NPAPI plugins other than flash player
<tsimonq2> It needs to depend on pulseaudio or it breaks in Lubuntu
<nacc> tsimonq2: fun :)
<nacc> tsimonq2: yeah, that's the alsa debacle?
 * brunch875 awaits the death of flash
<tsimonq2> nacc: And only Lubuntu 16.04 LTS
<tsimonq2> >__________<
<nacc> tsimonq2: yeah ... :/
<tsimonq2> nacc: I don't know about alsa, that decision was made before I was a Lubuntu person
<daftykins> only thing i still use flash for is baseball from mlb.com :)
<nacc> oh gawd
<nacc> firefox is at different versions on xenial and yakkety depending on arch too
<nacc> becasue it failed to build on some architectures
<tsimonq2> nacc: It didn't help that OMG! Ubuntu! picked up on it before the Lubuntu team did, and they reported a headline which seemed to me like, "Lubuntu broke Firefox yet again"
<daftykins> any indication what the failure is? :P
<daftykins> tsimonq2: online 'journalism' being sensational!? never :)
<nacc> hrm, no logs
<tsimonq2> That really pissed me off, especially because Joey and I are not on good terms >__<
<tsimonq2> I was like "noooooooo, no more witchhunting >___<"
<nacc> daftykins: ah i see, it's a ppa copy from the mozilla security team ppa, so i can't see the logs on lp directly
<BluesKaj> not using FF 52 on kde/plasma. it requires pulseaudio ...no thanks :/
<daftykins> that requirement doesn't make much sense
<OerHeks> It was discussed over a year ago.. https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1247056
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1247056 in Audio/Video: cubeb "Require PulseAudio to play sound on Linux" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<nicomachus> https://news.slashdot.org/story/17/03/17/1644211/firefox-goes-pulseaudio-only-leaves-alsa-users-with-no-sound
<nicomachus> better source: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/firefox-52-no-sound-pulseaudio-alsa-linux
<daftykins> uuuh omgubuntu better than slashdot? that's bold
<nicomachus> "Make Pulse Audio a hard dependency on Linux so that we reduce the problems and maintenance associated with maintaining multiple audio backends
<nicomachus> "
<nicomachus> Responding to the criticism Mozilla engineer, Anthony Jones, says: “making trade offs is a necessary part of making a good product”. When asked to restore ALSA support in the the rep replies: “[that] isn’t going to happen. Sorry.”
<nicomachus> daftykins: well the slashdot post was just an excerpt from the omgubuntu article.
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<OerHeks> not the kernel alsa but a buggy system design,
<daftykins> ah right
<daftykins> i had a feeling that might've been the case after i hit enter XD
<OerHeks> at least Linux documents all functions .. http://www.zdnet.com/article/windows-10-doubleagent-zero-day-hijacks-microsoft-tool-to-turn-antivirus-into-malware/
<daftykins> that one isn't even that big a deal
<BluesKaj> alsa hasn;t had much development since 2008  when PA wasforced down our throats. Thank God for Intel audio snd-hda drivers. They are written for alsa first so they work without PA
<BluesKaj> anyway, stuff to do for a few mins...bbl
<Bashing-om> Time for a nap !
<Bashing-om> Back: all better now :)
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: I know, right? I went for a nap about the same time you did, really helps when you're sick.
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: Naps are good things ! ( how else could we do these 2AM sessions ?)
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: ikr
<Bashing-om> Or in your case - pusing out the next release ! peace and quiet required .
<Bashing-om> pushing*
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: Sure, absolutely. :)
<tsimonq2> nicomachus: Joey changed the title, it originally read, "Lubuntu users are left with no sound after upgrading Firefox"
<tsimonq2> nicomachus: And I was like, "yyyeeeaaahhh, nope, no more witchhunting... >__<"
<Bashing-om> I never knew a champion yet that did not 'nap' to perform ; :D
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: Last release cycle, if you remember, I did a milestone release with Set Hallstrom of Ubuntu Studio (really great guy, I enjoyed working with him) and when we published the release announcement, I was running off of 24 hours with no sleep. When we were done I crashed.
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: So it's doable but it's hell. :P
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: Yeah , I do seem to recall that situation . We do what we must . I once ran 40 hours non stop . there toward the end I was mostly useless and brain dead :)
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: I believe after 48 hours of no sleep you are legally declared mentally insane. :P
<Bashing-om> LOL - I can believe that .
<acheron-a> hello Bashing-om
<acheron-a> so back to question last night ...
<acheron-a> is unity interface a gnome fork?
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-23
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: No, unity is a "plugin" (actually Unity is a Compiz plugin) in gnome .
<acheron-a> Bashing-om, okay, thanks for that knowledge
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: Believe me, it is all a process in learning , I am just now beginning up on that steeper learning curve :)
<acheron-a> ;)
<Bashing-om> !15.04
<ubot5> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<tsimonq2> !12.04
<ubot5> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<acheron-a> Bashing-om, just did a complete fresh install and restored all data!
<acheron-a> about 1 hr from start to finish and that includes all updates
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: In under 20 minutes too !
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: I keep backups current - I have had practice and can RE-install fully in 15 minutes :)
<acheron-a> wow, that is impressive!
<acheron-a> could never even dream of doing this in window$
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: Good backup routine ,, and practice !
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: If ya only knew how long it has taken me to learn how not to break the system .
<acheron-a> lol ... yeah, i believe it
<acheron-a> i am now all FOSS
<Bashing-om> And no virus ! acheron-a !!
<ducasse> morning all
<tsimonq2> Morning ducasse
<tsimonq2> How are you?
<ducasse> good thanks, and you?
<tsimonq2> Pretty good. :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> wb lordievader
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<ducasse> hiya lotuspsychje, finally awake? ;)
<brunch875> good afternoon, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse lol
<lotuspsychje> hi brunch875
<brunch875> I finally jumped to daily build, expecting everything to break all the time
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: i never sleep out long, always early birds
<brunch875> but what a disappointment to realize nothing has crashed yet
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: daily of what?
<brunch875> ubuntu!
<brunch875> zesty zapus
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> final beta today?
<brunch875> no idea, is it?
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu-17-04-zesty-zapus-final-beta-lands-late-tomorrow-freeze-now-in-effect-514147.shtml
<brunch875> I tried installing it some months ago, but the liveUSB would freeze so I thought it was too fresh
<lotuspsychje> ill stay oof non-lts myself
<brunch875> but about two days ago I tried reinstalling ubuntu and saw that it happened as well with any, including LTS
<brunch875> turns out the thumb drive was faulty
<ducasse> i've been running zesty for a while now, haven't had any issues.
<brunch875> so I just grabbed an external hdd and installed zesty from there
<brunch875> ducasse: the only issue I've stumbled upon is no thumbnails
<BluesKaj> been running zesty since the toolchainwas uploaded, had some nvidia driver issues about a month ago , but now all seems ok on beta2
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic zesty
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.13.15 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<ducasse> brunch875: i get thumbnails in thunar, just tested.
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/netflix-finally-adds-support-firefox-linux
<BluesKaj> heh, tried FF52 yesterday, didn't work very well on my zesty setup ...slow and clunky, pages took ages to load
<brunch875> BluesKaj: anything fancy with FF52?
<BluesKaj> brunch875, not that i noticed, but it was so frustrating I dumped it
<brunch875> i hope firefox succeeds
<brunch875> I have keen eyes on rust
<brunch875> welp, time to go
<lotuspsychje> hi philipballew
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox zesty
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 50.1.0+build2-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 46470 kB, installed size 112768 kB
<lordievader> Firefox 54 is quite nice, now that they've explored the multiprocess realm a bit more :)
<lotuspsychje> howdy lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<daftykins> \o
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
 * daftykins strolls in with the cat on his lap
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> ;D
<daftykins> (explains the funny walk)
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/entroware-launches-ubuntu-powered-kratos-3000-laptop-with-nvidia-gtx-1050-gpu-514162.shtml
<daftykins> still see a big problem with "laptop" and "gamers" in the same sentence, but even more so once you put "ubuntu" in with them
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: yeah those nasty high end games will be a no-no
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: but will be a fine steam machine right?
<daftykins> only if you want to play the reduced number of games that run
<lotuspsychje> a linux steam machine that is :p
<daftykins> yeah therein lies the problem
<lotuspsychje> someday one will find a multi Os app to play whatever game
<daftykins> mmm not for as long as making games involves business rules
<lotuspsychje> i mean like some sort of deamons tools-like-multiOs app that could mount whatever game on whatever <Os
<daftykins> but games haven't been disc image based forever, access to the files isn't the problem - it's simply the compatibility
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: one day mate :p
<daftykins> nah you just won't get DX12 functionality on Loonix
<pauljw> someday you'll play your games from the chip inside your head
<lotuspsychje> yeah, ive read something about a chip somwhere
 * lotuspsychje is trying to recall
<pauljw> heheh
<daftykins> it's already in! ;)
<pauljw> :)
<OerHeks> croky or lays chips?
<pauljw> lays are the best!
<OerHeks> paprika, cheese-onion or BBQ
<OerHeks> ugh, low fat chips
<pauljw> potatoe
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: think it was facebook, doing something with out brain
<pauljw> oh, sounds like most of facebook.
<pauljw> how's your business coming along, lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: slowly, still working on my store room
<pauljw> :) these things take time.  glad you're still working at it.
<lotuspsychje> the promo usb's are ready to be sent
<lotuspsychje> but my room needs to be finished and other work at our new home
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> what's on these flash drives?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: empty for my existing customers, named the usb at my business name :p
<lotuspsychje> 8gig
<lotuspsychje> with logo printed on it
<daftykins> oh ok
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: mostly to learn newbies to save their fav pics or data :p
<lotuspsychje> we of course sneeze out noses with 8gig
<daftykins> as do we about considering flash drives any level of backup ;)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> its free right, they cant complain much
<pauljw> heheh, linux is free too, but just listen to daftykins complain about it... :D
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: You are underestimating people...
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: hows that?
<daftykins> i believe the 'free' in relation to Linux is more freedom and not the lack of a price tag :>
<daftykins> and regardless of either, it still has massive failings brought about by having too many infighting nerds behind the scenes
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: People complain about everything. And if they can't, they complain about not being able to complain.
<pauljw> i'm sure there is non of that going on at MS or Apple
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: lol
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: ill try to choose customers that wont complain too much
<daftykins> pauljw: oh i never claim they're any better, but they don't result in an inconsistent mess of an OS, which Linux distros are
<pauljw> daftykins, i think that really is a result of the freedom to create.  openness is kinda messy.
<daftykins> but a bad result, too many nerds going "i can do it better!"
<pauljw> who do you restrict?? and why?? can't really do that in FOSS
<daftykins> it's not about controlling it like that, it's about having the sense to say "work against these design principles so you're not reinventing the wheel every time"
<pauljw> you can say it, but you can't prevent me from reinventing the wheel if i choose to do so.  i understand what you're saying daftykins, it just won't work in the open environment without taking someones freedom to choose away.  at least i don't see a way to do so.
 * lotuspsychje is kinda lost
<daftykins> right but then you just end up having to unlearn and relearn with every single program you use
<daftykins> and that - is a complete joke
<pauljw> i guess i'm just simple minded and don't use my system because i've yet to have to unlearn and relearn much of anything with the programs i use.  learning linux was a curve coming from windows, but once i got comfortable i haven't had any issues.
<OerHeks> after 2 years, i learned that looking for registration ubuntu software is useless
<BluesKaj> heh, I'm less comfortable with windows now than linux . I've been on linux much longer than windows
<daftykins> i do a lot more than just sorta desktop class use so i see a lot of fuck ups :)
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> that's ignoring all the hardware support woes too
<nicomachus> tsimonq2: just saw your highlight from last night. Who's Joey?
<daftykins> sounded like a journo at omgubuntu or something
<nicomachus> is tsimonq2 associated with omgubuntu? that would be some handy info to know
<pauljw> well, it's hard to blame linux for unsupported hardware.
<daftykins> the blame isn't important, it's accepting that the situation sucks unless you cherry pick hardware
<daftykins> i'm neither for one nor the other, all OSs suck
<lotuspsychje> and linux sucks less
<daftykins> nope
<lotuspsychje> for me it does
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu is perfect for what i do
<daftykins> you can't know if you haven't used the current editions of all the choices :)
<daftykins> and know how to drive 'em
<lotuspsychje> you cant have 100% perfect in life
<lotuspsychje> we'll have to move to paradise
<daftykins> no, but fanboyism over one side is just stupid :)
<pauljw> i find that intel processors and hp printers make for a very compatible out of the box experience.  i stick to LTS builds and don't have any issues.  if i want games, i'll buy a playstation.
<nicomachus> s/playstation/xbox/
<daftykins> well it's wifi cards that are the main problem even today
<nicomachus> :P
<pauljw> having a preference isn't fanboyism.  it's not like i didn't get abused by MS for decades prior to discovering linux.  i just choose not to deal with them any longer. :)
<daftykins> i'm not saying you're showing fanboyism, i'm saying anyone who pisses on Windows and says Ubuntu is all great is part of the problem
<daftykins> just as those who say the inverse are too
<pauljw> true
<lotuspsychje> windows has bigger security holes then linux, ill stay off it
<lotuspsychje> every win box i need to repair is like an ant nest of malware and virus
<daftykins> that's bullshit
<daftykins> they both get major ones all the time
<daftykins> and that's down to the users not knowing how to drive it, same problem going into #ubuntu and seeing idiots loading up with PPAs and hosing their installations
<daftykins> sorry lotus but you're dragging yourself down by saying silly things like that
<lotuspsychje> i speak of what i see every day in my experience
<lotuspsychje> all the customers boxes with windows that i need to fix are a nightmare
<daftykins> yes, but as i say that' down to the users, it's not the OS's fault
<daftykins> *that's
<daftykins> your average user is the kind that closes a window saying "install updates?" :)
<lotuspsychje> its true that users help messing up their systems, but its not normal users just browse the web and catch malware without knowing it tru exploit holes
<daftykins> maybe if they're unpatched, but that's again mostly down to being users
<daftykins> so again moot
<daftykins> plenty of high-brow security woes in the last 2 years on the Linux side
<lotuspsychje> every Os has security holes, but i like more the linux way of solving
<lotuspsychje> besides, i never had to fix a broken ubuntu system yet
<lotuspsychje> cant say that from windows
<daftykins> really? because i saw plenty in #ubuntu .
<daftykins> and that'll solely be down to how few folk use it in comparison
<OerHeks> if you cannot use the computer without mouse, don't linux.
<OerHeks> :-D
<pauljw> heheh
<lotuspsychje> i admin humans are inventive to bork a system by nature
<lotuspsychje> admit
<BluesKaj> been linuxing for 12 yrs with a mouse. it works for me :-)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> 2017 will be year of linux
<BluesKaj> hate to use the phrase "keyboard snobs" , but i just did :-)
<pauljw> OerHeks, i see that as a problem in #ubuntu.  too often a user has a problem that has a gui method of correcting yet no one mentions it and pushes them to a terminal.  that intimidates many newbies and they never learn of the easier (for them) to use gui method.
<OerHeks> pauljw, true, while tons of users demand the comandline expression, how to start a gui program :-D
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> 1800 users in #ubuntu with like 1700 idlers and 90 system borkers and 10 trolls
<lotuspsychje> that looks like a fair number to the million happy ubuntu users no?
<lotuspsychje> or the trillion linux users?
<pauljw> i'm an idler because i'm here for the education... ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<pauljw> it's true, i'm not qualified to offer assistance and i know it, but i do learn from others mistakes and the help offered by our experts.
<lotuspsychje> http://www.deviantart.com/art/Nordish-670159996
<BluesKaj> my lack of unity gnome experience reduces my participation in #ubuntu somewhat, but we all do what we can.
<daftykins> pauljw: mmm i agree with what you said about GUI vs CLI, but then we've all seen how the GUI updater fails or breaks things and doesn't show the problem, so often CLI only package management is the way to go :<
<daftykins> another example, when the additional drivers installation progress seizes, with a query / package management error hiding behind it that you can't see
<pauljw> i agree with that, package management via cli gives much better feedback.
<pauljw> i do all my updating via cli and ssh into the other systems on the network to keep them updated without bothering my wife to do so.
<lotuspsychje> john doe doesnt like the terminal :p
<lotuspsychje> he likes click & go
<pauljw> the terminal is just different and foreign to gui users.  if they're really interested in the OS, they'll learn it.  otherwise, they're just pc users and will never learn more than how to turn it on and run the installed software.
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: my goal with my business is to make users creative, curious to learn new things
<pauljw> it's why i think pushing linux on the world is a bad idea.  the world just needs to discover it one geek at a time...
<pauljw> good goal, lotuspsychje
<pauljw> but, you will be frustrated... :)
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: i wont
<lotuspsychje> i switched alot of guys from win to ubuntu already without any complaints
<lotuspsychje> some geeks, dont know yet they are one, and need someone to show the existence of linux
<daftykins> they must be very basic users
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: not everyone is so needy like us right
<pauljw> that's true, lotuspsychje but they're still few and far between.  lots of frustrating folks along the way.
<lotuspsychje> any Os got its frustrations
<lotuspsychje> mac, ios, android frustrations all over
<BluesKaj> some ppl don't want to know the cli , a gui is a tool good enough for their needs
<lotuspsychje> true
<pauljw> yep
<lotuspsychje> but behind the GUI, the cli is working anyway
<daftykins> i know for a fact any of my clients or friends would be a mistake to put Linux in for
<pauljw> well, we know that...
<daftykins> :>
<BluesKaj> no doubt about that
<lotuspsychje> i also have customers i would never suggest ubuntu to
<lotuspsychje> true
<OerHeks> all i run into are linux users that 'know it all about ubuntu through the media'
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: what did they hear exactly then?
<OerHeks> It is a spying linux version with too old packages and blame it all on ubuntu, like systemd and amdgpu
<OerHeks> :-D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<nicomachus> https://i.redd.it/w8jguf2lc5ny.png
<pauljw> biab... going to get daughter's boyfriend.
<pauljw> back
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: wb
<lotuspsychje> hi nacc & Wirehunter
<pauljw> ty
<Wirehunter> Hi
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: its like a cult poster :p
<nacc> lotuspsychje: morning!
<lotuspsychje> nacc: ready to serve & support my man :p
<lotuspsychje> howdy acheron-a
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: it's a Game of Thrones thing
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: oh, didnt follow that
<lotuspsychje> everyone says i should
<ducasse> good reason not to.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<nicomachus> you should.
<lotuspsychje> i hear some say, its better then lord of the rings n such?
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, i honestly don't know, never seen breaking bad and game of thrones
<nicomachus> OerHeks: where have you been for the last 5 years
<nicomachus> :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<nacc> the book are good -- the show is fun, but very hbo :)
<nacc> *books
<OerHeks> i mis-traveled time, i am catchin up now with Southpark & Elementary ...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<nacc> heh
<lotuspsychje> well i have to admit im not really a series guy, rather a good movie
<OerHeks> yeah, romantic and with a deeper spirit
 * OerHeks hides
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> anyone seen who am i yet? that german hacker movie
<lotuspsychje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vnjheCqRIs
<lotuspsychje> for those who feel bit nerdy tonight lol
<ducasse> just watched last season of inside no. 9, fantastic stuff but dark.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: url?
<lotuspsychje> never heard of that
<lotuspsychje> !info shotcut
<ubot5> Package shotcut does not exist in xenial
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inside_No._9 and trailer - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5E2Z1NHXMA
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: tnx
<nicomachus> youtube-dl can be so frustrating sometimes. when it's not being a miracle program.
<nicomachus> I think I expect too much of it.
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: that looks pretty weird
<lotuspsychje> !info nomnom | nicomachus
<ubot5> nicomachus: nomnom (source: nomnom): download videos from Youtube and other similar video websites. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.1-2 (xenial), package size 176 kB, installed size 494 kB
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: (didnt test myself)
<acheron-a> hello everyone!
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how
<EriC^^> how
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<EriC^^> damn keyboard :D
<lotuspsychje> howdy acheron-a how did the helpdesk go today
<acheron-a> helpdesk?
<lotuspsychje> acheron-a: didnt you work in IT?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: it definitely is, but it is also very, very good :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: ok ill try one :p
<acheron-a> i have but not at a helpdesk
<lotuspsychje> acheron-a: what do you do then?
<acheron-a> right now i just work at home
<acheron-a> i took a leave package from Hewlett-Packard
<lotuspsychje> ah, thought i see you mention helpdesk in earlier chats..must be confused
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: fine here tnx , and you?
<pauljw> hey EriC^^
<acheron-a> oh, i think i commented about learning from watching the help channel
<ducasse> hi EriC^^, pauljw
<pauljw> hi ducasse :)
<acheron-a> still new to linux, less than a year working with it, although i worked with UNIX at HP
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ducasse> good old hp-ux :)
<acheron-a> and just last week, i moved from mint to ubuntu distro
<acheron-a> yup
<lotuspsychje> smart move :p
<acheron-a> yeah
<acheron-a> i liked it but then they started writing there own x-apps to replace the gnome ones and then they lost focus on fixing bigger issues
<acheron-a> like grub2 install failures ... lol
<acheron-a> and sound
<acheron-a> i have a linux certified hardware computer, there is no reason i should have an issue with sound, and i dont under any other distro but mint 18.0
<lotuspsychje> mint brrrr
<acheron-a> so yeah, just waved by-bye
<lotuspsychje> mmm hastebin is so good for my eyes
 * lotuspsychje loves syntax highlight
<OerHeks> wouldn't it be nice, to have an option ubuntu-minimal / standard and / complete ( =internet required)
<lotuspsychje> yes!
<lotuspsychje> where can we vote OerHeks :P
<OerHeks> and with 'complete' you can add your own selection
<OerHeks> incl kernel ppa and driver ppa and such
<lotuspsychje> ppa will never happen though
<OerHeks> ubuntu-minimal / standard and / complete plus / advanced
<acheron-a> <-- has zero ppas
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: good idea mate
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: i always love when the user is left for the choice
<OerHeks> with an option to save the script, would be handy too
<OerHeks> extention .usp ubuntu snappy preseed
<lotuspsychje> cool
<OerHeks> hot
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<OerHeks> !info csmash
<ubot5> csmash (source: csmash): CannonSmash, a table tennis simulation game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.6-6.7ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 126 kB, installed size 549 kB
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> any good?
<OerHeks> hmm.. silly
<lotuspsychje> cant be worst then atari's pong?
<OerHeks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/ping_pong.1.html
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> symantec trouble https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!msg/blink-dev/eUAKwjihhBs/rpxMXjZHCQAJ
<tsimonq2> nicomachus: Joey is the head writer for OMG! Ubuntu!
<tsimonq2> nicomachus: And no, I don't write for OMG! Ubuntu!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<nicomachus> tsimonq2: is it a requirement to write it as OMG! Ubuntu! every time? If so, I've been failing.
<lotuspsychje> hi de-facto & baizon
<tsimonq2> nicomachus: Preeeetty much :P
<baizon> hi hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> i wonder how come users still choose non-lts, as LTS is showed first on ubuntu downloads right?
<nacc> afaik, yes
<lotuspsychje> Ubuntu 16.10
<lotuspsychje> The latest version of the Ubuntu operating system for desktop PCs and laptops, Ubuntu 16.10 comes with nine months of security and maintenance updates.
<lotuspsychje> yep shows second
<OerHeks> new newer newest .. not yet ready is oke
<lotuspsychje> of course it doesnt mention it can go wrong sometimes
<lotuspsychje> and users habit to choose always latest version?
<lotuspsychje> like ppl always asking for w10 lol
<lotuspsychje> but some machines benefit latest, so its bit tricky for new users what to choose
<BluesKaj> .0
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-24
<acheron-b> good evening Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> acheron-b: \o .. Good day ?
<acheron-b> yup, thanks for askin'
<acheron-a> just getting hexchat setup for the reg'd nick
<acheron-a> sasl does not seem to work
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: Never used hexchat , can not say .
<pauljw> acheron-a, check this out and see if it helps.  https://freenode.net/kb/answer/hexchat
<acheron-a> i tried that and i got a SASL error message
<acheron-a>  SASL authentication failed
<acheron-a> let me try again
<acheron-a> SASL authentication failed
<acheron-a> * SASL authentication aborted
<acheron-a> Bashing-om, got the HexChat log in problem fixed, SASL works now
<acheron-a> was off in a live boot playing with gsettings
 * acheron-a xD *
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: When you are good, you are good :)
<acheron-a> ;)
<acheron-a> well ya'll have a good evening ...
<Bashing-om> Too slow to hold my attention - g nite
<ducasse> morning all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<ducasse> !ding
<ubot5> dong
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> didnt know we had a dingdong
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: i loved the killing, both nordic and US version :p
<ducasse> i only saw the nordic version, but it was good
<lotuspsychje> hi padraic
<lotuspsychje> hi blogdudel
<blogdudel> Hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome to ubuntu-discuss
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: Xatenev is on debian, he just doesn't want to go to oftc for support...
<lotuspsychje> oh right, missed that one
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: always trying to forfill unanswered questions, but the story was already scrolled up
<ducasse> :)
<lotuspsychje> !budgie
<ubot5> Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. Its first official release will be 17.04. As with all development versions, for questions involving Ubuntu Budgie 17.04 support, visit #ubuntu+1. Ubuntu Budgie 16.04 and 16.10 are not supported by the Ubuntu project. https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<lotuspsychje> !flavors
<ubot5> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<lotuspsychje> budgie need to be on flavors officially now?
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/donwload-ubuntu-17-04-beta-2-flavors
<ducasse> after release, yes
<lotuspsychje> april?
<ducasse> yes, but i don't remember the expected date
<lotuspsychje> kk
<OerHeks> 13 th .. not a friday
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> a whole new community to join us
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> hey there BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse
<ducasse> everything good in your corner of the world?
<BluesKaj>  yes, just fine here, and you?
<ducasse> all quiet, sunny and nice today :)
<OerHeks> make some noise !
<BluesKaj> gonna rain today, but that helps get rid of the remaining snow faster
<ducasse> snow/ice is all gone here
<BluesKaj> we had a lot of snow this winter , much more than usual
<BluesKaj> mostly in feb
<ducasse> here as well, but it disappeared really quick. it's been quite warm for a couple of weeks or so now.
<OerHeks> Drabber wants to go out all the time, searching for snow i guess.
<OerHeks> Really, he is as silly as his master.
<ducasse> my cat is ecstatic now that the snow is gone so she can go out and keep her paws dry :)
<BluesKaj> it's also been cold here at night and some cold days so far this month, but the warm seems to be here now , no more below freezing temps forecast for the next week ar least :-)
 * OerHeks digs up sunglasses, shorts & sandals
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> in dutch we say: aprilse grillen
<lotuspsychje> means april can give us more cold
<OerHeks> april kikker in je bil
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic zesty
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.13.15 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info unity8 zesty
<ubot5> unity8 (source: unity8): Unity 8 shell. In component main, is optional. Version 8.15+17.04.20170321-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 3141 kB, installed size 4768 kB
<lotuspsychje> anyone tested unity8 lately?
<acheron-a> hello everyone!
<OerHeks> hi acheron-a
<OerHeks> clutter that comes with it, borked apps, waste of diskspace; people love the fine choise of quality in Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Here we go again - Ride-em cowboy !
<OerHeks> Yeee-hai
<Bashing-om> lol - that is the way it feels many times !
<OerHeks> yes, irc is fun
<Bashing-om> S L O W -- and I do not see how spurs will apply .
<OerHeks> New features in 17.04, The default DNS resolver is now systemd-resolved, swpfile instead of swap partition,  and the one that made me happy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes#Driverless_Printing
<OerHeks> carefull .. Note that statistics and preferences for the Aisleriot card games will be reset when upgrading to 17.04.
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: And a good possibility that upstart in 17.04 will be droped .
<OerHeks> yay
<OerHeks> i am going to do the last walk with Drabber, so he is happy too, AFK
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: I been watching in #ubuntu-release, and they are working hard to get upstart gone gone .
<daftykins> upstart upstopped! ;D
 * acheron-a waves hello *
 * acheron-a xD *
<daftykins> o0
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<Bashing-om> WB pauljw :)
<pauljw> hey Bashing-om, thx
<daftykins> \o
<pauljw> o/
<Bashing-om> pauljw: Good day in the neighborhood .
<pauljw> yeah, sure was, nice sunny 70+ deg...  :)
<daftykins> :O
<pauljw> :)
<Bashing-om> Location: Heber Springs, AR ~ Cond: 73°F (23°C), Mostly Cloudy ~ Atmo: 57%, 9.0 mi (14.5 km), 29.90 in (1012 mb) ~ Wind: 9 mph (14 km/h), SSE, N/A°F (N/A°C) ~ Time: 17:55
<pauljw> yep, close to what we have.  quite nice.
<nacc> Bashing-om: i recently met three couples that moved from AR to Portland, OR to work for goldstar -- found it strange they moved together :)
<Bashing-om> nacc: Well, strange thing I found - was once stationed in Puget Sound (WA) and on reporting for duty there I had a week to spend in the Oregon mountains . Most everyone I met there came from Arkansas :)
<nacc> Bashing-om: lol
<nacc> Bashing-om: i mean, i know only a handful of native oregonians in portland, and i've been here for 13 years
<nacc> Bashing-om: almost everyone i meet is a midwest transplant
<Bashing-om> nacc: Yeah . Had to come from somewhere - North West grew up fast !
<nacc> Bashing-om: for sure :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-25
<acheron-a> hello pauljw
<pauljw> hi acheron-a :)
<acheron-a> i did get hexchat to work with SASL
<acheron-a> just unchecked use the global settings and it worked
<acheron-a> having the right account name helped ;)
<pauljw> very good
<acheron-a> thanks for your help
<pauljw> no problem, happy to help when i can.
<Bashing-om> R&R time - g nite
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> morning all
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you?
<ducasse> good thanks, you? has #ubuntu become a private chat room while i was sleeping?
<ducasse> ah, seems they stopped now :)
<lordievader> That happens from time to time, though with #ubuntu I don't expect often.
<ducasse> there's usually someone there who stops it, i expect everyone was just asleep.
<ducasse> any big plans for the day? i'm having one last look at two translations before sending them in, and then try to finish a wiki thingy.
<lordievader> I'm going to do some machine learning :)
<ducasse> oh, cool :) that whole field is a bit beyond me, though :)
<ducasse> if i get some time i'll invest it in reading a bit more in my python book, trying to get to grips with it.
<lordievader> I'm doing that in python \o/
<ducasse> aha :) i just want python for writing stuff that goes beyond what you can comfortably do in a shell script, i won't be doing any serious coding. not any time soon, anyway :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<acheron-a> hello pauljw
<acheron-a> its quiet here in all the chats
<pauljw> hi acheron-a, gets that way sometimes. :)
<acheron-a> i'm here looking at dconf
<acheron-a> and gsettings
<acheron-a> just did a backup, i am going to play in a live usb boot for a while with gsettings, be back later
<tengelic> s
<Wirehunter> Good afternoon
<ducasse> \o
<OerHeks> :-)
<ducasse> hi OerHeks :)
<OerHeks> heya ducasse beautifull day today
<OerHeks> and tonight another wave of trolls and wannabees, jippy
<OerHeks> "15.270 ssl-certificates for domains with paypal in the name" ...
<OerHeks> lets encrypt \o/
<ducasse> hipp-frigging-hooray...
<pp_cz> close
<OerHeks> "deepin 15.4 Promises to Let You Install the OS from Within Windows" ... with wubi :-D
<ducasse> they're seriously reviving that? has it been fixed to work with later win versions?
<OerHeks> ducasse, not sure, http://news.softpedia.com/news/deepin-15-4-linux-distro-promises-to-let-you-install-the-os-from-within-windows-514248.shtml
<OerHeks> Who wrote wubi ???
<ducasse> no clue.
<OerHeks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_(software)
<Wirehunter> So, many distro's an other os tried that before? I think Wubi had a nice use for people who wanted to try it out, while a VM was to hard to use on a cheap computer. Like me as a kid.
<OerHeks> too many issues, after updating. wubi is a bad idea other than see a standard linux desktop, not for real use
<OerHeks> vbox is a better solution
<acheron-a> hello Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> acheron-a: Good day ! .. Set for a Saturday Support Session (SSS) ?
<acheron-a> its been quiet there so far
<Bashing-om> It has gotten to that point where Saturdays are mostly quiet . That used to not be the case !
<OerHeks> i have already answered 3 questions, that is the goal i set.
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: That is just because "you are good " . Long day remains :)
<acheron-a> i have been working with gsettings, dconf, gconf in a usb live session learning some things
<OerHeks> lots of tweaks there ..
<acheron-a> yeah
<acheron-a> makes setup a lot quicker in a fresh install
<Bashing-om> !support | Bashing-om
<ubot5> Bashing-om, please see my private message
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-26
<hpierce> Hi
<Bashing-om> My time to go . 'nuff - G nite
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<user458> Hello
<user249> Вечер в хату )))
<lotuspsychje> las divania
<user458> /join #ubuntu-ru
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> all good here mate, you?
<lotuspsychje> working day today
<EriC^^> good thanks, just woke up here
<lotuspsychje> coffee here :p
<ducasse> good morning all!
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/deepin-15-4-linux-distro-promises-to-let-you-install-the-os-from-within-windows-514248.shtml
<lotuspsychje> wubi brrrr
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: yes, OerHeks mentioned it yesterday. wonder if the ubuntus will pick it up as well.
<lotuspsychje> not sure
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: bbl mate, late shift todays :p
<lotuspsychje> have a nice lazy sunday ok :p
<lotuspsychje> dont let the time shift bother you
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ducasse> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<OerHeks> hi paul
<OerHeks> easy peasy sunday it is
<BluesKaj> well, some of the geek trolls were busy this morning
<pauljw> hi again, sorry, didn't realize that the vpn was hosed.  been doing that alot lately for some reason.
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-19
<Bashing-om> TV calls my attention ,,, back in an hour .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> slow lotuspsychje ,
<lotuspsychje> kk Bashing-om :p
<EriC^^> morning guys
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: :) Morning crew comming on .
<EriC^^> :)
<EriC^^> how was your day?
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^ guiverc
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<JimBuntu> hiya ducasse
<ducasse> hi JimBuntu - how are you today?
<JimBuntu> I am doing well... looking forward to vacation, this time next week,.... you?
<JimBuntu> ducasse, ^^'
<ducasse> having a quiet morning, no major plans today
<JimBuntu> woohoo for quiet days, those are my favs. No fires to put out is a good thing.
<ducasse> i should do some maintenance on my file server, but there's no hurry
<JimBuntu> never a hurry until the day after there is an issue ;-) may that be may years from now. A prayer for ducasse
<ducasse> i'm the only one it will affect if there is an issue, so the risk is negligible :)
<JimBuntu> lol. I figure you are important enough that it will have ancillary effect... i.e., many people will feel harm from it, even if it's only your stuff.
<JimBuntu> ducasse, You work on the kernel, right? I feel like I recognize your name from work.
<ducasse> no, afraid i don't - you must confuse me with someone else
<JimBuntu> hmmmm. Any OMAP4 work?
<ducasse> ii no longer work, but back when i worked i did security consulting
<lotuspsychje> morning ducasse
<JimBuntu> Ah, that might be it then. Once a TI person, always remembered as a Ti person, lol.
<JimBuntu> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey JimBuntu
<ducasse> morning lotuspsychje - how's lie treating you today?
<ducasse> *life
<JimBuntu> life... lie... same diff
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: fine here chill before work again, 2 weeks left till holiday
<JimBuntu> Let the count down begin!
<ducasse> relaxing day here too, just a little cold today
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet
<ubot5`> Yes!
<lotuspsychje> no!
<JimBuntu> I have 1 week till holiday, already in party mode, lol
<lotuspsychje> yayy
<ducasse> any plans for easter, guys?
<JimBuntu> I am going to Florida, USA for Easter... hope it to be fun.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj - how are you today?
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse, doing ok, and you ?
<ducasse> i'm good, thanks - having a quiet morning
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje
<jink> Morning. ^__^
<lotuspsychje> hi jink
<BluesKaj> 'Morning jink
<ducasse> \o jink
<JimBuntu> Hiya BluesKaj . I hope all is great there!
<lotuspsychje> laterz guys work time
<guiverc> have a great day lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> tnx guiverc
<JimBuntu> T-32 mins till work here. :-(
<guiverc> make the most of your remaining time on parole :)
<JimBuntu> guiverc, I will try... it's a bit like anxiety though...
<guiverc> :)
<ducasse> JimBuntu: load up on coffee and you'll be fine :)
<jink> Coffee isn't always the answer.
<JimBuntu> No coffee over here, not yet anyhow, maybe next week
<BluesKaj> Hi JimBuntu
 * BluesKaj needs more coffee...
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw
<pauljw> morning BluesKaj :)
<nacc> leftyfb: no money in desktops :)
<leftyfb> yeah, apparently
<leftyfb> what did they expect when it was free?
<leftyfb> guess I'll be giving budgie a try
<leftyfb> I still like my gnome classic
<leftyfb> akik: no thanks
<leftyfb> I tried it .. got real tired of every menu everywhere having KDE_ALL_THE_THINGS items
<leftyfb> it was a mess
<leftyfb> gnome classic I find is a perfect medium
<leftyfb> it's basic enough and has features that aren't thrown in your face and the best part is it's customizable. At least it used to be
<leftyfb> this new modern UI stuff is crap
<leftyfb> the most common theme is "no, it doesn't do that anymore"
<akik> what is kde all the things?
<leftyfb> I've seen more discussion about what new UI's can't do anymore than what they can do
<leftyfb> to be fair, it's been a long time since I've used KDE
<leftyfb> like 2007ish I think
<akik> kde just works. it doesn't try to force you do anything
<akik> plasma 5 is a lot different than what you had in 2007
<leftyfb> I'll be exploring options next month
<akik> plasma 4 wasn't even released in 2007
<leftyfb> no, I don't recall there being plasma back then
<nacc> akik: sorry you had to even respond to that person :)
<nacc> akik: seems silly to build libre from source
<oerheks> snap install libreoffice --candidate # gives LO-6.0.1.1
<nacc> oerheks: yep
<nacc> looks like all snap channels are the same right now for libre
<leftyfb> that guy knows just enough to maybe help, maybe make things worse, definitely confuse people
<oerheks> = bugsbunny ??
<nacc> leftyfb: which guy?
<leftyfb> and that's why I don't mention names ... I don't need to :)
<oerheks> i think he was a regular visitor, now with different name...
<nacc> fun
<leftyfb> NotInTheMood and Olufunmilayo were other nicks but only since November
<daftykins> i may've done my support for an occasional grump, but at least it didn't lie!
<daftykins> s/for/with/
<daftykins> s/it/i/
<daftykins> i should be banned from typing today
<oerheks> daftykins, no no, type this ssd full please...
<oerheks> http://www.zdnet.com/article/worlds-largest-ssd-hits-100tb/
<oerheks> zero-ing it would take a day
<daftykins> hehe :)
<daftykins> nah on SSDs you just tell it to secure erase, the controller ignores the page tracking and all data is unrecoverable in mere moments ;)
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-20
<oerheks> leftyfb, guys who ask for cli .. just say no :-D
<leftyfb> he's just being a dick
<oerheks> yeah, trolling
<leftyfb> sorry, I had to :)
<leftyfb> I mean really
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: I see no one poking you in the eye with a sharp stick ..musta done good !
<oerheks> oh i forget, some people are lonely
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> hi shuforov
<shuforov> hello
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how are you?
<lotuspsychje> great mate and you?
<lotuspsychje> hi LtWorf
<Bashing-om> And it be my time to switch off - yall take all care \o
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<lotuspsychje> bbl work guys
<lotuspsychje> have a nice day
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<guiverc> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi guiverc
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<oerheks> :-)
<daftykins> i'm... actually trying to read some floppies for someone, today
<oerheks> 50% chance you can
<daftykins> i don't even have any disks to test to know if it's the drive or the disks :D
<oerheks> uh oh .. i do have some, and an external usb floppy thingy
<oerheks> i am still llooking for an internal mini-disc drive
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i have a hifi here with minidisc
<oerheks> my brother too, and several portable players
<oerheks> that is why i want to write them
<kostkon> oerheks, pc minidic drive? did those ever happen?
<oerheks> ( he loves hear-plays)
<oerheks> kostkon, sure, 2 types, a portable-bay ( just a link cable plug) and a real drive
<oerheks> http://www.minidisc.org/images/vaio_buildinmd.jpg
<oerheks> seen this on FIRATO , the old hifi show in Amsterdam, early 80's
<daftykins> a PC will never work with minidisc as data
<oerheks> eh late 80'and early 90'
<kostkon> another one here http://www.minidisc.org/images/sony_mdm111.jpg interesting i never knew
<oerheks> 7 bit music
<oerheks> ideal for recording live conversation too
<daftykins> :O
<daftykins> totally useless capacity xD
<oerheks> USB port allows 32x music data transfer from PC https://www.amazon.com/Sony-MZ-N707-Walkman-Player-Recorder/dp/B000065CE2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
<oerheks> this is new to me
<oerheks> minidisk supports optical cable too, that was a high feature too
<oerheks> and more handsome than cd
<daftykins> yeah one of my portables supported it for input to record
<daftykins> but it relied upon ATRAC compression so it doesn't make any sense at all today
<oerheks> <oerheks> * have fun! is a hidden customer-counter
<nacc> this really doesn't feel worth it, TJ-
<TJ-> nacc: I totally agree! I wish I was fast-bowling right down his wicket right now :p
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, the snippy attitude is rather annoying, and honestly, they just want 32-bit to be ... faster?
<nacc> unclear totally to me why they care, based upon some madeup add loop microbenchmark
<TJ-> The character feels familiar too; I think we've had this one before
<nacc> which they have now equated to all software
<nacc> TJ-: esp. the bit just now about software can't be opinionated
<nacc> we had somoene in a while back who pretended to be a chat bot
<nacc> feels like that person
<TJ-> Well earlier I decided there is nothign worse than trying to split patches line-by-line using 'git add -p' ... Now I've revised my opinion :P
<nacc> TJ-: i love it :) although i use git add -i and do it hunk by hunk (effecitvely the same)
<nacc> I do a lot of rebasing in my day-to-day :)
<TJ-> yeah, I'm trying to break up someone else's patches for GRUB, for adding LUKS key-file and detached header support, and merge them with my own
<nacc> TJ-: fun :)
<nacc> what? a user's crappy attitude led to a misunderstanding? never!
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-21
<guiverc> Thanks Bashing-om ; i
<guiverc> (sorry) - i'm working in another room & only occasionally viewing this .. (#ubuntu tama..)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: NP .. I bounce around a lot too .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> how are you?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: do you know a graphical way of apt autoremove?
<EriC^^> not really
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: customer last night had like 15 kernels from not updating
<EriC^^> synaptic maybe?
<lotuspsychje> i need something automatic cleanup
<lotuspsychje> i dont want customers to experiment with bleachbit neither
<EriC^^> run a cronjob or something?
<lotuspsychje> yeah good idea
<lotuspsychje> update initram was crazy, took me 2 hours
<EriC^^> maybe some unattended updates stuff
<lotuspsychje> unattended is now automaticly enabled
<lotuspsychje> but doesnt take care of autoremove
<lotuspsychje> and if the user denys updates..
<lotuspsychje> i had to dpgk configure too lol
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: see /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<EriC^^> APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1";
<EriC^^> APT::Periodic::Download-Upgradeable-Packages "0";
<EriC^^> APT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval "0";
<lotuspsychje> ah nice one
<EriC^^> maybe the autocleaninterval can help?
<lotuspsychje> lemme look that up
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: seems like it accept 30 days
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: so i guess 1 will do a cleanup each month?
<EriC^^> nope 1 every day
<EriC^^> but it's just apt-get autoclean
<lotuspsychje> yeah i know but my users dont use the terminal
<EriC^^> // Automatically upgrade packages from these (origin:archive) pairs
<EriC^^> Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins {
<EriC^^> 	"${distro_id}:${distro_codename}";
<EriC^^> 	"${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-security";
<EriC^^> 	// Extended Security Maintenance; doesn't necessarily exist for
<EriC^^> 	// every release and this system may not have it installed, but if
<EriC^^> 	// available, the policy for updates is such that unattended-upgrades
<EriC^^> 	// should also install from here by default.
<EriC^^> 	"${distro_id}ESM:${distro_codename}";
<EriC^^> //	"${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-updates";
<EriC^^> //	"${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-proposed";
<EriC^^> //	"${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-backports";
<EriC^^> };
<EriC^^> // List of packages to not update (regexp are supported)
<EriC^^> Unattended-Upgrade::Package-Blacklist {
<EriC^^> //	"vim";
<EriC^^> //	"libc6";
<EriC^^> //	"libc6-dev";
<EriC^^> //	"libc6-i686";
<EriC^^> };
<EriC^^> // This option allows you to control if on a unclean dpkg exit
<EriC^^> // unattended-upgrades will automatically run
<EriC^^> //   dpkg --force-confold --configure -a
<EriC^^> // The default is true, to ensure updates keep getting installed
<EriC^^> //Unattended-Upgrade::AutoFixInterruptedDpkg "false";
<EriC^^> // Split the upgrade into the smallest possible chunks so that
<EriC^^> // they can be interrupted with SIGUSR1. This makes the upgrade
<EriC^^> // a bit slower but it has the benefit that shutdown while a upgrade
<EriC^^> // is running is possible (with a small delay)
<EriC^^> //Unattended-Upgrade::MinimalSteps "true";
<EriC^^> // Install all unattended-upgrades when the machine is shuting down
<EriC^^> // instead of doing it in the background while the machine is running
<EriC^^> // This will (obviously) make shutdown slower
<EriC^^> //Unattended-Upgrade::InstallOnShutdown "true";
<EriC^^> // Send email to this address for problems or packages upgrades
<EriC^^> // If empty or unset then no email is sent, make sure that you
<EriC^^> // have a working mail setup on your system. A package that provides
<EriC^^> // 'mailx' must be installed. E.g. "user@example.com"
<EriC^^> //Unattended-Upgrade::Mail "root";
<EriC^^> // Set this value to "true" to get emails only on errors. Default
<EriC^^> // is to always send a mail if Unattended-Upgrade::Mail is set
<EriC^^> //Unattended-Upgrade::MailOnlyOnError "true";
<EriC^^> // Do automatic removal of new unused dependencies after the upgrade
<EriC^^> // (equivalent to apt-get autoremove)
<EriC^^> //Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "false";
<EriC^^> // Automatically reboot *WITHOUT CONFIRMATION*
<EriC^^> //  if the file /var/run/reboot-required is found after the upgrade
<EriC^^> //Unattended-Upgrade::Automatic-Reboot "false";
<EriC^^> // If automatic reboot is enabled and needed, reboot at the specific
<EriC^^> // time instead of immediately
<EriC^^> //  Default: "now"
<EriC^^> //Unattended-Upgrade::Automatic-Reboot-Time "02:00";
<EriC^^> // Use apt bandwidth limit feature, this example limits the download
<EriC^^> // speed to 70kb/sec
<EriC^^> //Acquire::http::Dl-Limit "70";
<EriC^^> in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<EriC^^> wow that was huge didnt expect it
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies set to "true" in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<lotuspsychje> lets check
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: done!
<lotuspsychje> nice find mate
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: enabled it, ill let you know what it does next time
<EriC^^> alright
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: tryed update, but no items yet to autoremove
<lotuspsychje> hmm i got a few in list now, think that needs a reboot?
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> did you uncomment it in the file and stuff
<lotuspsychje> uncomment what?
<EriC^^> the // at the start'
<lotuspsychje> ah dang
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Use the unattended-upgrades package to regularly run autoremove for you. Edit the autoremove setting in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades from 'false' to 'true'
<Bashing-om> Unattended-updates is triggered by a daily cronjob: /etc/cron.daily/apt-compat
<Bashing-om> Simply edit that file to comment out the 'random_sleep' on line 49.
<Bashing-om> That 'random sleep' is why you think it's not running. It is running, it's just set for a random time when your system happens to be off. It will run automatically a few minutes after reboot. It's clever that way.
<Bashing-om> If you edit out the 'random_sleep' (intended to spread the load on servers), then apt-daily will run at the same time each day...or a few minutes after startup is the system happens to be off (thanks, anacron)
<Bashing-om> -- To run unattended-upgrades before shutdown, enable the option in the config file: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades . It's around line 37.
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> tnx Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Nawww .. just passing on what some one else told me :)
<Bashing-om> Well, I got to give it up and call this a night .. laters all \o
<lordievader> Good morning
<EriC^^> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Good morning
<EriC^^> how are you
<EriC^^> ?
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^
<lordievader> Doing allright here :)
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> :)
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<EriC^^> good thanks :)
<lordievader> Any plans for today?
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<EriC^^> not much, couple errands here and there
<EriC^^> morning ducasse , how are you?
<ducasse> good thanks, how are you EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> good thanks
<ducasse> how are you, lordievader?
<lordievader> Doing good here ducasse
<AI_> guiverc: i'm sorry for using the wrong channel, just didn't know there was a specia one :)
<guiverc> AI_, i've got an old 2008 copy (08.04) so i can only talk about that prehistoric one  (don't worry about channels)
<guiverc> i also can't recall reading it (too long ago), but have it in front of me so can give opinions on what i see.
<AI_> guiverc: did you find it useful at the time?
<JimBuntu> When even the "one star" review says "Really good book"...
<guiverc> i'd come from debian; so not really. it was mostly to make myself feel more comfortable with ubuntu. there are bookmarks in it; so I did mark sections.. it covers heaps, but nothing in real detail (unless you're a beginner/new-to-gnu/linux reader)
<guiverc> it says on cover int-advanced; i'd say it was beg-intermediate myself...
<JimBuntu> No single book (unless it's huge) will be likely to go into real detail on any single aspect... entire books are written on single aspects.
<AI_> I have been using centos for my servers, but i see people are migrating to ubuntu for most stuff. So I'm thinking of buying the 2016 book
<guiverc> (but then i see reference to sendmail - that's sure not beginner!)
<guiverc> its a book; most of what you need to know will be the same.  most issues you get are fastest solved online; i like books & reading paper (not screens) so I didn't mind its purchase (years ago).
<guiverc> it's got a ton of info (mine is ~830 pages)
<AI_> yeah, i'm going to travel a lot in the next weeks so i just wanted to buy a book to read on planes and so on
<JimBuntu> I find that reading on manipulated tree carcass is a good alternative to pixels, especially to reduce the strain associated with looking at pixels for too long.
<guiverc> you're right JimBuntu - my rating is probably wrong (intermediate is my rating now)  LOL @ tree carcus
<JimBuntu> guiverc, IMHO, the level of that book changes a bit depending on the section. So many great books AI_ , start with this one, then check out other ones, or vice-versa. You really can't go wrong when adding info to your brain
<AI_> thats true
<JimBuntu> Linux Bible (various versions) are good, if super interested specifically in Ubuntu... there is also "The official Ubuntu book"
<JimBuntu> it's by the same author
<guiverc> i like the "ubuntu unleashed" over my copy of "ubuntu linux bible"  (equally old vintage)
<JimBuntu> That's the "problem" guiverc, once you get comfortable, it's easy for the personal Linux library to become old... at least, that's my experience.
<guiverc> yep - concur 100%
 * JimBuntu is a huge fan of the local public library... and a few that aren't local ;-)
<guiverc> "a practical guide to ubuntu linux" is good too, and better the 'official ubuntu book' in my opinion (mine are all same vintage - guess that's when I started using ubuntu!)
<pauljw> hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<nacc> sigh, where are our ops?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> nacc: 1640 users and no ops aint good news :p
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 59.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 (artful), package size 45813 kB, installed size 175127 kB
<lotuspsychje> tv time ttyl guys
<TJ-> nickname 'Irritiable' from last evening is 'BadPractice' this evening
<kostkon> nope, paulywog is
<kostkon> amirite?
<TJ-> I don't think so; paulywog is struggling with a Mac; Irritiable was working with an Acer Swift One SM131 or similar, with locked-down firmware
<kostkon> yeah probably and looks like he's already at it, getting mad, slowly but steadily. will see
<nacc> TJ-: definitely the same person?
<TJ-> nacc: Not sure as yet, if we get info on the PC itself it'll be easier to tell :)
<nacc> heh, yep
<TJ-> nacc: did you see the weirdness about anonymous listening kernel TCP ports in -hardened earlier?
<nacc> TJ-: no, i hadn't
<TJ-> Good bit of intel to know about. Was spurred by a question in #ubuntu earlier
<Bashing-om> Do this again - See what the day brings :)
<daftykins> :D
<Bashing-om> daftykins: :) .. all clients happy and satisfied ?
<daftykins> yep! just about to send some invoices though, so not for long ;D
<Bashing-om> daftykins: All the traffic can bear :P
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-22
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^ how are you mate
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: removing 50unattended-upgrades solved my issue
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: can update again, but doesnt yet autoremove
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: did you replace the file?
<EriC^^> the original is in /usr/share/unattended-upgrades/50unattended-upgrades
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<Bashing-om> Gnite guys  , outta here \o
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> hi lordievader - i'm good thanks. how are you today?
<lordievader> Doing good here, working on a firewall.
<ducasse> i've got company coming in 1 1/2 hours, getting ready for that
<lordievader> 😁
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> alot of bunnys in main lately..almost easter?
<lotuspsychje> all fine here lordievader and you?
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - all well?
<lotuspsychje> yeah mate how about you ducasse
<ducasse> all good, lotuspsychje. any plans today?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yeah goto work :p
<lotuspsychje> bah
<lotuspsychje> you going out ducasse ?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: yup, going out for pizza with a friend tonight
<lotuspsychje> nice ducasse
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<Frankfurt_Soup> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> you got an ssd on that system?
<Frankfurt_Soup> Yeah only a small one tho 128gig, 1tb mech drive too
<lotuspsychje> neat
<Frankfurt_Soup> I need to buy a bigger m2
<lotuspsychje> kde will run fine on 32gig ram lol
<Frankfurt_Soup> Playing games like rust and wow at the same time?
<lotuspsychje> Frankfurt_Soup: can you game 2 games at the same time?
<Frankfurt_Soup> Lol no not both at the same time lol although i have the ram for it
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Frankfurt_Soup> Im downloading kubuntu now ill see how it goes, im looking forward to a full linux setup :-)
<lotuspsychje> bbl work
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<JimBuntu> Top of the day to you, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu :-)
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj, JimBuntu - how are you guys?
<JimBuntu> I am doing fine, I suppose, still on my first mug of tea. How are you ducasse ?
<ducasse> all good here, just having a quiet day
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj , JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> Hiya lordievader
<lordievader> Any plans for today?
<JimBuntu> Work and possibly a barber shop visit either around "lunch" or right after work.
<JimBuntu> What about you lordievader, any plans?
<lordievader> Work and in the evening a hobby evening with the study association 😁
<lordievader> Do you like going to the barber or are you like me postponing the visit for as long as possible?
<JimBuntu> lordievader, I haven't went to a barber/etc in maybe a decade, or pretty darn close to it. I normally have my wife cut my hair.
<BluesKaj> just changed vpn servers ...believe it or not one of the best PIA vpn servers is in Hong Kong
<lordievader> Ooeeh, service 👍
<BluesKaj> best in terms of torrent trackers that actually work
<JimBuntu> I would believe that China and Hong Kong have a great deal of need for such services, and from that, they would have at least a few reputable companies that work hard to please their customers
<lordievader> Yet most crappy connections come from China (as seen from Holland).
<JimBuntu> I would also imagine that many of the Chinese people would use services from Hong Kong, given it's history and closeness... with closeness obviously depending on where they are located, lol, that's a huge country
<lordievader> Few years back a master student looked at TCP retransmissions and such. Most of those came from Russia and China.
<JimBuntu> I bet both have some rather old infrastructure still in place
<lordievader> Who doesn't...
<JimBuntu> Well, I mean very neglected, more than simply old.
<JimBuntu> In Russia, server fix YOU
<BluesKaj> I got rid of my phone landline service yesterday, it was cheap VOIP, but it was iffy service, and the ATA was dying and finally quit and would connect to the internet , so i cancelled it and took on a new phone plan for my cell
<BluesKaj> would not connect rather
<JimBuntu> I have a VoIP box that I rarely use and a spare that I had intended to reconfigure to work with Twilio, never got around to that part though, so now it serves as a bust-collecting backup
<JimBuntu> s/bust/dust/
<akik> i installed the daily (2018-03-21) build of bionic gnome version. there's no mention of the data collection during the installation. are they still going to add it?
<lordievader> I suppose this is a question for #ubuntu+1
<JimBuntu> akik, did you not see a checkbox defaulted to checked that raid something along the lines of 'Send diagnostics information to help improve Ubuntu' ?
<akik> JimBuntu: not in this daily (2018-03-21)
<akik> lordievader: i'm discussing ubuntu, so maybe no
<lordievader> #ubuntu+1 is the support channel for the development version of Ubuntu. Bionic is not yet released, is it?
<JimBuntu> akik, I think #ubuntu+1 would be the most relevant place, as it's for pre-release support
<JimBuntu> I don't see any reason it can't be discussed here though
<BluesKaj> Bionic release date is in April
<BluesKaj> i agree, it
<lordievader> Oh, sure. I'm just mentioning it because there they probably know 😉
<BluesKaj> yeah , it's still a 'buntu, and i don't think we should get too picky in a discussion chat
<JimBuntu> akik, to directly answer your question though, the latest info I was able to find (yesterday) still had the data collection opt-out listed as being a feature... and the release date has been posted...  April 26th
<BluesKaj> I'm running Bionic and it's been stable for a while now, but maybe the next upgrade might make me eat my words :-)
<akik> thanks. apport was enable by default, though
<lordievader> Default wayland was dropped, right?
<akik> lordievader: it'll be xorg by default, but wayland is installed
<BluesKaj> wayland is optional afaik
<akik> there's "ubuntu on wayland" in the login screen
<lordievader> Interesting decision
<akik> so it's the reverse of 17.10
<BluesKaj> on kde/plasma it's a long shot that it will even work at alland forget about it if you run nvidia graphics
<lordievader> Supposedly it should be supported.
<akik> wow i have /snap/gnome-3.26-1604 that is 550 megabytes :)
<akik> du shows a different size than the actual loop device size
<nacc> akik: i think one will be uncompressed and one will not be
<nacc> akik: as in squash mounted is unsquashed
<akik> nacc: is this some bigger move into using snaps?
<akik> i thought that they would be just a convenience to user apps
<nacc> akik: all snaps are squashfs images
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<leftyfb> that guy is getting worse .... he's going to do some good damage one of these days
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: wich one
<lotuspsychje> bbl sleep
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-23
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<JimBuntu> It's Friday! YAY!
<lotuspsychje> yayy
<lotuspsychje> hey JimBuntu
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<saabstory88> Does anyone here have experience moving an adobe creative suite workflow over to ubuntu in a profressional setting?
<saabstory88> Our company is getting to the point where Microsoft's OS is so locked down that even the enterprise version is unacceptable, and we can't buy powerful enough Macs
<JimBuntu> Can't buy powerful enough macs is a common issue.... resolved easily/obviously.
<Lin-Buo-Ren> It depends on the "professional setting", the workflow still has to adapt to Ubuntu and Ubuntu-compatible application counterparts.
<saabstory88> We are ready to pay for software and hardware, our largest obstacle at this point is feature set
<saabstory88> JimBuntu: What do you mean?
<JimBuntu> saabstory88, About the "can't buy powerful enough macs" statement? I mean that it's common for companies to realize they should have a generic Linux farm instead of trying to buy tons of Apple products to do the same task... as in rendering/etc.
<saabstory88> I wish our firm was large enough to support such a solution. We are a little to small to buy into Foundry software
<saabstory88> Another issues is portability. My laptop had enough brunt (i6700k, gtx980, 64gbram, win7/ubuntu) for a lot of the live event rendering work we do, but Win7 is starting to have issues with new software updates
<lotuspsychje> saabstory88: contact canonical?
<saabstory88> About rendering software?
<lotuspsychje> saabstory88: about helping your company professionally
<saabstory88> Do they provide help to small firms? (8 employees)
<lotuspsychje> sure
<lotuspsychje> and youl get much cheaper then windows support
<saabstory88> Well they can't be worse than Microsoft support. MS doesn't even seem interested in dealing with a firm our size
<Lin-Buo-Ren> lmao
<saabstory88> It's really frustrating. I've been using Ubuntu for a couple years now as my home operating system, and when developing special applications for work. A good bit of our work is tethered to software which only runs in MacOS and Windows. Apple can't make powerful hardware, and Windows gives you no control over the OS.
<lotuspsychje> this is where ubuntu comes :p
<lotuspsychje> !canonical
<ubot5> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<lordievader> Good morning
<EriC^^> morning lordievader , how's it going?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing, EriC^^ ducasse ?
<ducasse> hi lordievader - how are you?
<EriC^^> morning ducasse
<ducasse> fine here, thanks
<lordievader> Doing good :)
<EriC^^> lordievader: doing good here
<ducasse> hi EriC^^
<lordievader> Phone got updated to Oreo this morning 😁
<lordievader> Not that I notice  whole lot of difference this time around.
<lotuspsychje> bbl work, have a nice1
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj - how are you today?
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse, doing ok, and you ?
<ducasse> all good here, about to have lunch soon
<BluesKaj> morning coffee and some hardtack with peanut butter here
<BluesKaj> sorta my morning routine before breakfast
<TJ-> This is sounding good. https://www.collabora.com/news-and-blog/blog/2018/03/23/a-new-era-for-linux-low-level-graphics-part-2/
<lotuspsychje> good weekend to all
<daftykins> and to you! :D
<lotuspsychje> well thank you :p
<lotuspsychje> crowdy week pfff
<daftykins> busy times?
<lotuspsychje> yeah too many hours at work
<daftykins> ouch
<pragmaticenigma> allo lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> welcome pragmaticenigma
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: we talk & share about ubuntu & more here
<lotuspsychje> for a better support experience
<pragmaticenigma> Cool... question, saw an article about Gnome Desktop having a bit of a memory leak. has there been any suggestions on how to mitigate/work-around it?
<lotuspsychje> yeah omgubuntu had this article right
<daftykins> sounds like a support query to me
<lotuspsychje> i invited pragmaticenigma here daftykins
<lotuspsychje> he helping support
<daftykins> right but it doesn't make this chan for the support :>
<kostkon> pragmaticenigma, i've got one. don't use it :P
<pragmaticenigma> works for me
<lotuspsychje> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/03/gnome-shell-has-a-memory-leak-and-it-might-not-be-fixed-for-ubuntu-18-04-lts
<lotuspsychje> kostkon: bit weird advice, knowing thousands of users will get into bionic soon
<pragmaticenigma> don't plan on updating right away... wait until the first update to 18.04
<lotuspsychje> i got all my boxes 18.04 already :p
<kostkon> lotuspsychje, and that'll mean more support work for us right?
<lotuspsychje> kostkon: yes indeed :p
<lotuspsychje> a month from now we get 2000 users in here
<daftykins> i don't think users move that fast :)
<lotuspsychje> youl see youl see :p
<kostkon> we've never gone past that afaik but we are gonna almost hit that
<kostkon> 1800-1900 range surely
<pragmaticenigma> With the switch back to Gnome desktop, I have a feeling a lot of users will be returning
<lotuspsychje> kostkon: before ubuntu-unregged trick we had 1900+ indeed
<pragmaticenigma> at least those that like the gnome 3 desktop
<lotuspsychje> kostkon: now its climbing back slowly
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: yeah alot of unity boxes will get the choice to upgrade
<kostkon> lotuspsychje, yeah there's been some increase in users already
<lotuspsychje> kostkon: support feels liek supprt again now heh
<kostkon> lotuspsychje, say that again. good old times
<TJ-> grrrr, quiet is best!
<lotuspsychje> and with TJ- we can have them all!
<kostkon> lotuspsychje, more activity, more spam, more angry people
<lotuspsychje> more joy, more community feeling :p
<TJ-> Have you seen the list of open bugs for major packages that are going to hit us when people start upgading to 18.04? It's going to be horrible I tell ya!
<lotuspsychje> agree on that1 TJ-
<daftykins> s'all about waiting for that .1 release :)
<TJ-> Dropping of ifupdown is already throwing some issues up, especially in those that try to help themselves first and copy instructions from old wiki/web pages
<lotuspsychje> wayland not ready, gnome memory leak..slow systemd..slow overal gnome system,..
<lotuspsychje> did i forget some?
<TJ-> netplan supporting very few scenarios
<daftykins> Wayland arguably doesn't matter though
<pragmaticenigma> wayland isn't being installed by default fortunately... hopefully that will reduce some of the support
<tomreyn> don't people upgrading from 17.10 get to keep wayland?
<TJ-> systemd-resolved taking over  - had an issue earlier where it and N.M.'s dnsmasq were active, but /etc/resolv.conf had 127.0.0.53 (the systemd-resolved listener) which hadn't configure the interface, so there was no DNS resolution
<pragmaticenigma> I believe when upgrading things stay in place
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: no, 18.04 will result in xorg by default
<TJ-> I thought Wayland is installed but not the default?
<lotuspsychje> on 17.10 wayland is still default
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje, but tomreyn is asking about upgrades
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: also on upgrades then?
<lotuspsychje> i should suspect so
<daftykins> honestly things seem like such a mess compared to 14.04 days :)
<lotuspsychje> 16.04 was the best
<lotuspsychje> installed it on tons of machines
<daftykins> think it took a while to get sane, 16.04
<pragmaticenigma> 16.04 is when I came back to the Ubuntu image... otherwise I had been on Xubuntu for quite a few years, if only because mythbuntu that was what came by default
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: devs wont risk nvidia boxes result in wayland session on upgrade right?
<TJ-> I like 18.04 on the server side... but the desktop turmoil is horrible
<daftykins> TJ-: +1 glad to not use desktop really for that reason xD
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: i do not know.
<lotuspsychje> we didnt hear about unity news yet neither?
<lotuspsychje> how great will it survive on bionic
<TJ-> yeah, as you know I work from console/terminal most of the time anyhow so I don't need or want fancy GUI effects
<kostkon> and canonical went from trying to create the best desktop in the world to being completely indifferent about it and that's terrible. hence now the mess with gnome shell
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i need a lightweight, stable desktop for my customers
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I'd guess it'll wither and die eventually now Canonical no longer puts resources into it
<pragmaticenigma> I wish the GUI had at least two modes... Get stuff done mode and Sparkles (effects) mode
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: XFCE/Xubuntu :)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: never :p
<lotuspsychje> underkill for normal machines in my opinion
<TJ-> I measured all the desktops for 'light weight' and xubuntu just beat Lubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> only reason I dropped XFCE/Xubuntu was I got tired of not having an easy method of adding new applications to the applications menu
<lotuspsychje> ill file bugs until they get it straight
<lotuspsychje> +1 pragmaticenigma
<lotuspsychje> i dont like that either
<TJ-> new applications are automatically added from their .desktop files
<lotuspsychje> i like lubuntu xenial best under lightweights
<lotuspsychje> we will see what the future brings, and how the mass reacts under gnome
<TJ-> budgie seems to be gaining some traction
<lotuspsychje> yeah budgie is interesting
<lotuspsychje> but i think they should at least fix vanilla ubuntu desktop for normal use right
<lotuspsychje> doesnt that sound logical
<lotuspsychje> anyway tv time here,
<lotuspsychje> i wish you all a great weekend
<daftykins> and you sir \o
<kostkon> lotuspsychje, "Midnight Run" this is your friday movie for this week
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: !rootirc is your-new-factoid-text-here in ubottu query
<lotuspsychje> kostkon: lol
<kostkon> lotuspsychje, yeap
<TJ-> No money in desktop that's the problem... once SABDFL realised 'convergence' wasn't going to get Ubuntu onto millions of tablets and smartphones and therefore there's no income stream, GUI priority dropped - money is in Cloud and Enterprise, MAAS, Landscape, support subscriptions, deployments, etc.
<lotuspsychje> laterz ; )
<TJ-> Desktop is effectively a loss-leader to win mind-share, rather like how Microsoft gave students free/discount Windows/Office so they'd want to use it when they got into the workplace
<kostkon> it's not even a loss making now since red hat is paying for it
<TJ-> there's still a lot of Ubuntu-introduced bugs too due to 'Unity look n feel' - I was looking at the list for gnome-software a few days ago and it is scary!
<daftykins> i wonder how bad subiquity is :)
<TJ-> gnome-software with added features for snap discovery, ubuntu channels, etc
<pragmaticenigma> 18.04, if gnome is no good at time of -do-release-upgrade... I will choose either KDE or LXDE
<pragmaticenigma> I honestly will drop to the un-unityfied gnome for 18.04 baring the memory leak doesn't get fixed
<daftykins> i'm sure it will, do you not wait for the .1 release anyway to wait for a new release to approach some semblance or reliability?
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, one would think .desktop would auto pickup... the problem was... where did it need to go? the normal drop points did find it
<daftykins> version number chasers always get burnt and with good reason
<pragmaticenigma> *normal drop point didn't find it
<pragmaticenigma> daftykins, I will wait till my system says the --do-release-upgraede is available. which is usually the .01 release
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: packages install it to /usr/share/applications/ ... locally built packages to /usr/local/share/applications/  per-user in $HOME/.local/share/applications/
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, must have been something in the spin I was using, it never found those for some reason
<pragmaticenigma> daftykins, I may stick on 16.04 for a year. Anything that I need bleeding edge for is either self compiled or installed from vendor package
<TJ-> I've just started upgrading all mine to 18.04 yesterday. Server's first, they're easiest
<daftykins> yeah LTS to LTS
<TJ-> but still got to maintain my own build of apache2 which is a pain
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, reduced feature set? or enhancing?
<TJ-> I want mod_md
<TJ-> that's the support for the ACME protocol so Let's Encrypt is built into apache, not an external tool
<TJ-> now Let's Encrypt is isuing wildcard certificates too there's not many sites where it won't be the default choice
<TJ-> biggest upgrade I've got to herd is a very active cluster of postfix mail server
<pragmaticenigma> oh, neat, I didn't know apache could manage the ACME protocol directly. I'm currently happy with the cronjob method of updating
<daftykins> you don't even need to manually set that up if you have certbot installed which i make use of
<pragmaticenigma> come to think of it... not sure how I have installed at the moment
<pragmaticenigma> it was whatever was documented at the time of install in June of 2016
<daftykins> i waited for the first renewal date but then saw it had automatically been done xD was quite handy!
<TJ-> daftykins: yeah, I just want to have the entire config managed within apache config files
<pragmaticenigma> yeah, I've been happy with the autorenewal. i'm glad they made that a priority. more users using the autorenewal, the better the expiration of a ssl when it's no longer used
<pragmaticenigma> expiration of the cert
<TJ-> each vhost 443 SSLEngine On then includes it's own certificate logic
<daftykins> makes sense!
<daftykins> how does it work if you have one for a www.domain.tld now and want to swap to a wildcard, do you have to wait for it to end then re-request? i've not even looked into it
<pragmaticenigma> I only use one, and since I make use of dynamic-dns address service, really only can operate one site, no wildcards
<daftykins> ah, i got a cheap domain and run nextcloud from home
<daftykins> the domain registrar includes an updater client to allow dynamic DNS :)
<pragmaticenigma> mine is primarily so i can run openVpn server
<daftykins> ah yeah
<daftykins> i do that with a DigitalOcean VPS
<TJ-> in mod_md it uses the <MDomainSet> directive
<pragmaticenigma> My router now has OpenVPN server built in, I usually use the VPN to access local network stuff
<pragmaticenigma> the hard part was figuring out the routing so i can access both the internet and my local network dns
<pragmaticenigma> in the tunnel
<TJ-> I've just started with wireguard in place of openvpn; so far, so good
<daftykins> i just disable the default gateway changing directive so i have subnet access and still browse from where i am
<daftykins> depends if that's what you want though of course
<pragmaticenigma> i send all traffic through the VPN if it's connected
<pragmaticenigma> I also use it so I can hop onto public wifi and minimize nosy people snarfing on my packets
<daftykins> :) are you using the easy-rsa key setup scripts and so on?
<TJ-> openvpn using udp transport and TA also protects against DoS attacks
<daftykins> i bumped up the crypto pretty high on my instances
<pragmaticenigma> daftykins, for me? no... I currently have username/password authentication enabled... haven't had time to look into documenation for the client certs yet
<daftykins> eek
<daftykins> if the cypher strength is on default it might be bad :>
<daftykins> cipher o0
<daftykins> why does my cat like to stand on my lap and headbut my mouse arm? :)
<EriC^^> :)
<pragmaticenigma> if a cat is present when human is on computer, cat must "help" human... it's the law of the universe
<daftykins> :D
<pragmaticenigma> daftykins, it looks like the OpenVPN configuration requires the client have the Server Cert in order to make a connection. There are client certs, just the export/importing/exporting/importing seem daunting at the moment
<daftykins> pragmaticenigma: you can actually streamline all the relevant certs and keys into a single .ovpn profile file, for ease of use
<daftykins> though it would require starting over perhaps, i'd recommend this one - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-16-04
<JimBuntu> daftykins, I highly recommend this ( and do this)
<JimBuntu> no need to start over
<pragmaticenigma> i'm familiar with that one daftykins ... except openvpn lives on my router, synology
<Bashing-om> Friday Support ??
<pragmaticenigma> hmm?
<Bashing-om> pragmaticenigma: Support - week end - looks slow .
<pragmaticenigma> until ghostrider graces us.. then it gets exciting
<Bashing-om> pragmaticenigma: Well, exciting is not the term I would employ :) .. Better you than me as I have little patience in such an event .
<pragmaticenigma> I've given up on them once before, and just made them wait for someone else to attempt to help
<pragmaticenigma> Don't know if the time alowed cooler heads to prevail or just someone had the right touch to get them to be more helpful to the situation
<Bashing-om> pragmaticenigma: Uh Huh .. calm down, think --- patience : works wonders :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-24
<pragmaticenigma> Bashing-om, yeah... they thought I gave a command when all I did was show that it was a program that ran, not some hardware magic
<Bashing-om> pragmaticenigma: Seen, All I can say is " some people's children" .
<pragmaticenigma> I wonder if they're any relation to fluffi
<Bashing-om> Or out of the same mold ??
<pragmaticenigma> one has to wonder
<pragmaticenigma> anyone familiar with "purple1"
<daftykins> pragmaticenigma: you're routing via your NAS? novel approach :)
<pragmaticenigma> daftykins: not quite: https://www.synology.com/en-us/products/RT2600ac
<daftykins> ah-ha i didn't know they did consumer routers too
<daftykins> i'm just back after a school reunion meetup so i best not embarass myself too much with intoxicated chat
<pragmaticenigma> daftykins: all good, but yes, they have a router. I was a bit bummed that it didn't have one feature I was looking for, but I can accomplish it a slightly different way if I need to
<daftykins> which is that?
<pragmaticenigma> I thought it had the ability to take one of the wifi antennas and make it available to use for failover. So if WAN fails, it could wirelessly connect to another AP. I can do it with one of the LAN ports, or the USB port supports most USB Cell modems
<pragmaticenigma> I can still accomplish that with using a WiFi bridge on the LAN port
<daftykins> so there's a local wifi service you can sign up to as well?
<pragmaticenigma> If my modem were to fail, I could use Xfinity wifi from a neighbor, under my account
<daftykins> ah right
<pragmaticenigma> or the other option was as a last resort tether my phone over wifi
<daftykins> i had to do that when i first moved here
<pragmaticenigma> current dataplan is 6GB a month plus rollover, so extreme temporary option
<pragmaticenigma> (avg usage of my cell data is 1GB a month)
<daftykins> good lord that's a low cap
<pragmaticenigma> it's all I need though. I don't stream video, very limited on music, and usually connected to WiFi 90% of the time
<progra> exit
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning all
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ducasse> morning, BluesKaj
<ducasse> all going well?
<TJ-> Am I going blind? I seem to recall some extensive discussion in mailing lists about 18.04 and which openssl version will be shipped but now I cannot find it! I'm concerned we need something explicit in the Release Notes since TSL 1.3 has been approved and openssl 1.1.1 has it, but 18.04 is shipping with 1.1.0 which does not. I think we'll see increasing queries as to why clients, or servers, cannot do
<TJ-> TLS 1.3
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ducasse, doing ok here, and you?
<BluesKaj> Hi TJ-
<ducasse> all good, nice and quiet weekend morning. breakfast soon :)
<TJ-> morning :)
<ducasse> hi TJ- :)
<ducasse> how are you and the huskies? :)
<TJ-> slighlty damp :) ... was just about to deploy new 18.04 HTTP servers and at the last moment realised we have no TLS 1.3 support! This is a major problem, so came to a skidding halt
<BluesKaj> TJ-, an oversight perhaps?
<ducasse> just a small one ;)
<BluesKaj> servers are usually at the "back of the line" when it comes to attention I think
<TJ-> Not for Ubuntu, server is where the money is. I've just downloaded the entire ubuntu-devel mailbox to see if I can locate the discussion
<BluesKaj> perhaps less attention on dev OSs tho
<BluesKaj> to
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<BluesKaj> Hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj how are you mate
<BluesKaj> I'm ok, how about you?
<lotuspsychje> great here, enjoying the weekend
<BluesKaj> cool :-)
<lotuspsychje> aha beaver wallpaper just added in ubuntu-wallpapers
<lotuspsychje> on bionic updates
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-wallpapers-bionic
<ubot5> Package ubuntu-wallpapers-bionic does not exist in artful
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-wallpapers bionic
<ubot5> ubuntu-wallpapers (source: ubuntu-wallpapers): Ubuntu Wallpapers. In component main, is optional. Version 17.10.1-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 537 kB, installed size 672 kB
<lotuspsychje> dont like it very much
<BluesKaj> I just use my own wallpapers
<BluesKaj> surely gnome allows that
<lotuspsychje> yeah me2 just seen it passby updates
<BluesKaj> ok
<lotuspsychje> !info firejail
<ubot5> firejail (source: firejail): sandbox to restrict the application environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.50-3 (artful), package size 232 kB, installed size 812 kB
<lotuspsychje> gonna test brave snap, see how thats looking
<kostkon> !info brave snap
<ubot5> 'snap' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xen
<kostkon> nope
<lotuspsychje> kostkon: brave     v0.21.24dev    brave      -      A browser with your interests at heart.
<lotuspsychje> dont think ubottu likes snaps
<kostkon> :/
<lotuspsychje> ok that went goodly wrong
<lotuspsychje> brave opens and freezes
<lotuspsychje> 21750:21750:0324/145439.790227:ERROR:CONSOLE(34)] "(node) warning: possible EventEmitter memory leak detected. %d listeners added. Use emitter.setMaxListeners() to increase limit.", source: chrome://brave/snap/brave/18/usr/lib/brave/resources/app.asar/app/extensions/brave/gen/app.entry.js (34)
<lotuspsychje> lol
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-25
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj - how's your weekend?
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse, it's been good. Attended a live band gig at my friend's garage last night  then we jammed afterwards til the early hrs. How's your weekend going?
<ducasse> so that's why you appear so late? :) all good here, just finished dinner. now watching a british crime show.
<pragmaticenigma> so wish Ubuntu instalation instructions show'd level of difficulty , like level 1 new system install (no existing, or clean slate), level 100 dual boot with windows 10 (with the first instruction: before you even start, back up your computer, if you don't know how, don't start)
<DJones> Does anybody have experience with a HP 7612 printer, I'm looking to replace my printer with an A3 compatible one, HP  always seems to work OTB,so this one seems the best option
<pragmaticenigma> DJones, same sentiment about HP printers and "just works"
<DJones> pragmaticenigma: Thats my experience as well,just trying to get an idea if there are non hp hp printers that are equivalents, from experience, I wouldn't go  far from HP
<tgm4883> Does someone have an ARM install that they can run 'dpkg-architecture -qDEB_BUILD_ARCH' on and tell me the output?
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883, My RaspberryPi (raspian) outputs armhf
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: thanks, that's what I was expecting so I'm not sure why this is failing
<pragmaticenigma> arm is fickle?
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: shouldn't be that fickle. It's just running an if not statement in a debian/rules file
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883, is it possible it's an enumerator?
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: I dont' think so. Here's the line that is failing. It just always executes the else block https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/blob/master/deb/debian/rules#L56
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883, I don't think you can have two string in your comparison
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: I was wondering about that, but it's difficult to test without pushing builds to a PPA
<tgm4883> I couldn't find any documentation that specified it was one way or the other,
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883, you would have to do the two comparrisons separately... ifneg only appears to accept two parameters for comparison
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: right, which it only has two. Those other two parameters are in the filter
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883, is there away to do an else if?
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883, what I think is wrong is it should be: ifneq ($(filter $(DEB_BUILD_ARCH), "armhf"))
<pragmaticenigma> and a separte else if or another if (not familiar with make) for: ifneq ($(filter $(DEB_BUILD_ARCH), "arm64"))
<pragmaticenigma> oh!
<pragmaticenigma> try this
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: This suggests that it could be in one https://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/html_node/Text-Functions.html
<tgm4883> I'm wondering if I should do "armhf arm64"
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883: ifneq ($(filter $(DEB_BUILD_ARCH), "armhf" "arm64"))
<pragmaticenigma> you have a comma right after the first parenthesis. I think that is causing your problem
<tgm4883> The comma is necessary, it's comparing the filter to against nothing
<pragmaticenigma> ick... wish I knew more about make, in a way... glad I don't
<tgm4883> Yea, it's a pain. I wish I knew a way to just test this logic without needing to actually do a build
<pragmaticenigma> what's being compiled to work on ARM? I figured MythTV is too heavy for that
<tgm4883> It's the MythTV frontend
<pragmaticenigma> oh neat... if only MythTV wasn't so slow over wifi... I'd build up another raspi for it... Then again, my experience with remote frontend has been running it inside a VM which is it's own wonder
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: supposedly it runs pretty well, but yea depending on your recordings and such it could be too much for wifi
<pragmaticenigma> I mostly run Myth to record, and cut commericals.. handbrake to make them smaller
<pragmaticenigma> as I haven't figured out how to cut and convert recordings to mkv directly (with CC and all audio streams)
<tgm4883> cool. I dropped mythtv and moved to plex around a year ago. I just didn't like the implementation of MythVideo and with the release of plex DVR it was the right time to move
<pragmaticenigma> Yeah, but I haven't found something to do OTA recordings like MythTV can
<pragmaticenigma> and MythVideo has never worked quite right. Even when i cut the commercials it takes a few rounds (and lost episodes) before I remember the configuration that preserves mpeg2 so I can use something else to do the final transcode/compression (hommade python script manging handbrake)
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-16
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lordievader> Good moring
<lotuspsychje> wawrek: apt-cache search spell check can help?
<wawrek> thank you
<lotuspsychje> snap find spell also shows a few
<wawrek> I still have problems setting it up
<akem> You need to install the myspell-XX package, ex: myspell-es or myspell-fr for spanish or french respectivly.
<akem> Then once installed restart libreoffice and go in the language spelling setup part.
<wawrek> this doesn't seem to work - I don't know how to set it up
<akem> It worked for me, what language do you need?
<akem> There is also an option in Libreoffice "Online dictionnaries" you may have a look. But i have the french version...
<wawrek> no dictionary available
<wawrek> any packages to be installed in libre office
<wawrek> ?
<akem> Shouldn't have to.
<akem> You may try this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/72099/how-to-install-a-libreoffice-language-tools-spelling-check-thesaurus
<wawrek> thanks. nothing really works. I have the latest aspell, libreoffice-l10n. I can't get it to work
<Eickmeyer[m]> sarnold: For better discussion about audio that doesn't have to do with audio production or music, #lau is a thing (Linux Audio Users).
<Eickmeyer[m]> That person was trying to bypass all audio servers and use ALSA directly with gaming. That's beyond our scope.
<sarnold> Eickmeyer[m]: cool, thanks
<sarnold> Eickmeyer[m]: (I did wonder a bit if his solution was a bit of an x-y problem or not, and figured you guys would know where to send him :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> I told him that we don't support what he's trying to do, really.
<sarnold> bummer, sorry to send him your way just for you to be the bearer of bad news
<Eickmeyer[m]> sarnold: Yeah, it's all good. Just trying ot minimize the people that are sent there because I seem to be the only one in there answering questions and it's burning me out. I put out a call-to-action by the community with no response.
<sarnold> :(
<sarnold> Eickmeyer[m]: that's rough :(*
<Eickmeyer[m]> It is.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Everybody wants Ubuntu Studio, but nobody wants to help others.
<akem> I don't want Ubuntu Studio.
<Eickmeyer[m]> akem: Now you're just pushing my buttons.
<akem> The red button only.
<akem> :P
<sarnold> one push only
 * daftykins hands Eickmeyer[m] the sharpened penguin
<Bashing-om> Eickmeyer[m]: Your article is picked up for UWN - maybe a bit of help there.
<Eickmeyer[m]> We'll see. A spanish-speaking website picked it up and went completely alarmist: "Ubuntu Studio is DYING!!!!11!!!" smdh
<Eickmeyer[m]> Granted, I made the article a bit click-baity.
<Bashing-om> Eickmeyer[m]: Any consolation; we too have been screamming for help for UWN ... meager responses :(
<oerheks> github buying javascript thingy npm .. https://github.blog/2020-03-16-npm-is-joining-github/
<Bashing-om> UWN622 is on the streets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue622 :D
<oerheks> yay
<pragmaticenigma> Wonder if the devs would be receptive to having the IRC clients in dev releases of Ubuntu preset to login into #ubuntu+1 instead of main
<daftykins> i think it was suggested long ago but isn't worth the work
<jeremy31> and there would be issues with the channels being +r
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-17
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> askmish: can this help? https://gist.github.com/CalvinHartwell/f2d7f5dedbfee2d7d47c583539a10859
<askmish> lotuspsychje I've tried that, but even then I get stuck on the partitioning screen
<askmish> From there I've to proceed manually installing ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> askmish: i hear good things about cubic too, but keep in mind we dont officially support that
<askmish> In cubic also, we have to put a preseed file for automating installation.
<lordievader> Good morning
<askmish> Hi, I'm trying to automate ubuntu 18.04 desktop os installation using preseed. Anyone have a working preseed file template for ubuntu 18.04 desktop using ubiquity?
<askmish> It falls to manual option in "Installation type" screen, where I have to choose "Erase diska nd install ubuntu",etc. options
<ducasse> good morning
<luna> Watching the last thing from WSLConf from last week now
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-18
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<Fuseteam> Morning
<Eickmeyer> pragmaticenigma: Just for future reference, the lowlatency kerenel is a subkernel of the generic kernel, meaning it's updated at the same time.
<pragmaticenigma> Is it just different compile flags being set?
<daftykins> racing stripes are added, too
<akem> :)
<lotuspsychje> might have been not kernel related his issue anyway
<Eickmeyer> pragmaticenigma: Yes, just different flags. Also, it's not that different.
<lotuspsychje> anyone finds a nice AMD hybrid graphics wiki we can use for a factoid, lemme know
<daftykins> "don't buy them"
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<pragmaticenigma> ^ ^ ^ this soo much
<pragmaticenigma> just when they get things settled... they go and make it "hybrid"
<lotuspsychje> its a hp elitebook 840 in main right now
<lotuspsychje> that switcheroo thing looks so unhandy
<lotuspsychje> https://packages.debian.org/sid/switcheroo-control
<daftykins> HP refer to their models by 'g#' where # is the generation number, any clue which it is? curious what the hardware config is
<lotuspsychje> [ 0.000000] DMI: HP HP EliteBook 850 G4/828C, BIOS P78 Ver. 01.06 07/12/2017
<lotuspsychje> the users gone atm, but its still interesting to findout
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-19
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic eoan
<ubot5> Package linux-image-generic does not exist in eoan
<lotuspsychje> invasion of the hp elitebooks :p bug #1868061
<ubot5> bug 1868061 in linux (Ubuntu) "linux-image-5.3.0-42-generic regression: no audio output on HP EliteBook 840 G6" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1868061
<lotuspsychje> ok, noticing the 3rd bug for sound/alsa issues on kernel 5.3, keep your eyes open
<lotuspsychje> bug #1868085
<ubot5> bug 1868085 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Bug related to the new kernel version 5.3.0-42-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1868085
<askmish> hi, any idea on how to customize ubuntu desktop iso, so that a script runs after installation, in first boot
<pragmaticenigma> askmish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<askmish> preseed does not work in ubuntu desktop iso
<pragmaticenigma> askmish: What was posted is the only supported way I know of
<askmish> I've tried  putting it in systemd but that also didnt work
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<oerheks> Helleu
<marcoagpinto> oerheks!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> it seems I will be home for months, until the government medical comittee arranjes another exam since they cancelled it due to the crisis
<marcoagpinto> I have been doing open-source+thesis
<oerheks> yay -- https://www.techspot.com/news/84462-gog-makes-all-free-games-available-one-location.html
<oerheks> i see lots of issues with iwlwifi; BIOS contains WGDS but no WRDS
<oerheks> with !hwe enabled on 18.04, this ppa might be a fix https://launchpad.net/~canonical-hwe-team/+archive/ubuntu/backport-iwlwifi
<oerheks> no clue for 19.10 ...
<pragmaticenigma> Possibly would help... would be better to understand why there is an incompatibility and get that into the main branches
<oerheks> yeah, and this post says something about failing audio too
<oerheks> seen that a lot too https://askubuntu.com/questions/1201546/laptop-cannot-init-iwlwifi
<daftykins> that's because it's one of the newer CNVio wifi devices, where the MAC segment is integrated into the CPU silicon - requiring newer hardware support
<daftykins> once 20.04 is out, things for systems with those adapters will likely be made a lot easier
<daftykins> looks like it can also be a M.2 device, but the same situation would apply given the bus type i think
<daftykins> MAC in silicon, analog portion (antenna ports) separate
<pragmaticenigma> interesting... kind of scary to think the wifi circuitry sounds like it is being emedded in the CPU
<pragmaticenigma> is this just part of a mobile platform? or all CPUs moving in that direction?
<daftykins> laptop CPUs
<daftykins> i'm not sure about desktop ones yet, i suppose intel could ship them with the MAC portion in there, then ODMs make the decision as to whether they implement the rest to give the user the feature
<daftykins> here's that handy piece i found last time - https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000026155/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html
<daftykins> ah yes so it's not actually on the CPU silicon, but some mobile chips have the PCH and CPU on the same package - so an M.2 slot would allow a CNVio card to talk to the CNVio portion in the PCH
<pragmaticenigma> sounding like a means for expanding memory sharing for other devices
<daftykins> nothing is memory related in there
<oerheks> a fix for audio ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1218041/ubuntu-18-04-audio-disappeared-after-update/1218063#1218063
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-20
<guiverc> thanks oerheks, I saw numerous audio issues [last night mostly askubu] so now have direct location :)
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<akem> Got a bad bug with my freshly compiled kernel. Everything frozen and the vlc that was playgin music looping few ms. Had to power switch off, but nothing in logs whatever.
<lotuspsychje> wich kernel was that akem
<akem> I tried to reproduce it, but all i got was a segfault from ffmpeg.
<akem> [00007f0084cd4b90] avcodec decoder: Using Intel i965 driver for Intel(R) Skylake - 2.1.0 for hardware decoding
<akem> [h264 @ 0x7f0084d06d20] mmco: unref short failure
<akem> ^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^CSegmentation fault (core dumped)
<akem> 5.5.9
<akem> I think it's the hardware decoder.
<lotuspsychje> akem: you need 5.5 specificly for something?
<akem> lotuspsychje, Yes, it fixes a bug with i915 lockup, and all my hardware is functionnal, especialy Wifi so i'm happy with it.
<lotuspsychje> great
<lotuspsychje> akem: but why dont you use the !mainline kernels? or isnt it ubuntu?
<akem> I'll continue using it, i'll see if it happens again in normal usage. That's the first time i have this bug and i was doing weird video convertions with ffmpeg :)
<akem> Yes it's Ubuntu 18.04, well because i wanted to compile my own. I always had troubles before with this hardware with Ubuntu kernels.
<akem> That one is newer.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<akem> It's an HP pavilion laptop.
<lotuspsychje> i would still suggest to file a bug on the current kernel, so the devs know about your bug
<akem> I don't know where to report bugs for a kernel.
<lotuspsychje> akem: filing bugs on ubuntu is not very hard, use ubuntu-bug packagename from terminal
<lotuspsychje> in the case its against your kernel, ubuntu-bug linux
<lotuspsychje> then you get forwarded to launchpad, enter a title & description and you got your bug
<lotuspsychje> akem: just make sure you are then booted into the current kernel for your ubuntu version
<daftykins> skylake is 4 years old at this point, chasing kernels for something for it doesn't sound right
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-21
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> !snap
<ubot5> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<lotuspsychje> think there was one
<TJ-> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> #snappy
<TJ-> Found the issue with the broken juju charmed install of kuernetes... they're running the snap core unconfined and it is causing its copy of /usr/bin/ssh to be linked to the host's libpthread.so ... which doesn't contain a symbol 'ssh' expects. The libpthread.so in the snap isn't being used because of the LD_LIBRARY_PATH !
<TJ-> Thanks lotuspsychje  you're a star as always
<ducasse> #snapcraft should also exist
<ducasse> at least it did
<lotuspsychje> thats confusing, whats the difference between the 2?
<ducasse> i _think_ #snappy is partially about ubuntu core too
<lotuspsychje> wich of the 2 would fit best in the factoid?
<ducasse> #snapcraft, probably
<TJ-> yeah; got them now... alis didn't being them up for a search of *snap*
<lotuspsychje> !snap is <reply> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io and #snapcraft
<TJ-> aha! it's because I surrounded the argument with ' makrs
<TJ-> e.g. not '*snap*' but simply snap
<lotuspsychje> ima snap noob :p
<TJ-> this is a pretty major problem... incompatible libraries between host and snap core... and on the to-be LTS releasing next month!
<TJ-> this is what happens when core services are taken outside the packaging/testing/QA system
<lotuspsychje> and the server installer revamp too..
<lotuspsychje> think that gonna give fireworx/bugs
<TJ-> dunno not touched the installer; easier to use debootstrap!
<TJ-> this 'fad' for hiding techy stuff behind a gui is getting out of hand - this JuJu / conjure-up creates a fancy TUI and when it is bootstrapping the Juju controller into an LXD container puts up a python animated progress indicator which has no relevance to the fact the thing died in the background. 20 minutes later it fails and suggests a log file to look at which says it timed out after
<TJ-> waiting 20 !! minutes doing nothing
<lotuspsychje> : o
<TJ-> Personally I'd take these devs out behind the barn and shoot them!
<TJ-> Dev ops my arse!
<lotuspsychje> that sounds yikes
<lotuspsychje> hey knightwise
<lotuspsychje> working from home today?
<knightwise> hey lotuspsychje
<knightwise> Yeah , have been for the whole week.
<lotuspsychje> neat
<lotuspsychje> im from belgium too by the way
<knightwise> Yeah ... i guess , I'm not complaining but i have to say working from home an entire week is quite intens
<knightwise> ha :) Same here :) Tongeren (Eastside, near Liege)
<lotuspsychje> nice, bruges here
<knightwise> been tinkering around with a second hand Lenovo Yoga I got online. Put ubuntu on it and getting the final touches ready
<lotuspsychje> final touches as in 20.04?
<knightwise> 18.04 , i'm an LTS man :)
<knightwise> have you played around with it ?
<lotuspsychje> 20.04 is also lts :p
<lotuspsychje> yeah im running it
<knightwise> major improvements or just a good polishing ?
<lotuspsychje> i always help bug out lts in early stages
<knightwise> bless you :)
<knightwise> I mostly run windows / OSX on my systems but I have about 3 different ubuntu servers running in the house
<lotuspsychje> well, they predicted it was going to be a release without much changes, but in my opinion, theres some nice goodies already inside
<lotuspsychje> lovely
<knightwise> ah nice :)
<knightwise> Yeah , looking forward to upgrading the yoga
<lotuspsychje> faster gnome, new themes, new snap software, new extensions app,amazon icon out,...etc
<knightwise> the interface is nice. For work I mostly run windows and osx but I use a lot of WSL if I can.
<knightwise> Snaps are de-light-full
<lotuspsychje> not everyone likes snaps, but in some cases they can be yeah
<knightwise> I have been listening to the ubuntu uk podcast for a while , popey got me into snaps big time :)
<lotuspsychje> ah great
<knightwise> they are especially nice when you make your own post-install script
<knightwise> you dont need to add repositories and repository keys and stuff , so that is cool
<lotuspsychje> you a dev?
<sixwheeledbeast> I see the application for them but I don't agree with switching default packages to snaps.
<knightwise> IT Manager and Project manager ,
<lotuspsychje> sixwheeledbeast: yeah, i dont like taking the choice away neither
<knightwise> If I can write a bash script a dinosaur can dedode i'm happy
<knightwise> sixwheeledbeast: Snapps are replacing debs ?
<knightwise> that is a big difference with other debian distro's
<lotuspsychje> some packages come snap as default on ubuntu now, is what he means
<lotuspsychje> like the snap software will be on 20.04 for example
<sixwheeledbeast> It was mentioned in IRC that a handful of packages that come with 20.04 will be snaps as default.
<lotuspsychje> but on 18.04 there are also
<knightwise> well, if you select software from the store its sometimes hard to spot de difference between a .deb and a snap
<lotuspsychje> yeah id wish they divided that
<sixwheeledbeast> I have removed snapd from my 18.04 so i won't be getting snaps.
<knightwise> for the end user it doesnt make a lot fo difference.
<lotuspsychje> knightwise: it does, cause some snaps come broken by default
<knightwise> ah :( THAT is indeed true. But isnt the same true for deb apps ?
<lotuspsychje> so the user will sometimes install a software that doesnt launch
<knightwise> or is ther better vetting and testing for those
<lotuspsychje> i havent seen much broken packages from apt yet
<lotuspsychje> but there surely also are yeah
<knightwise> true. I have been trying out a few snaps because I wanted a youtube download interface that was simple and reliable
<knightwise> so far no luck
<knightwise> so i'll just stick to youtube-dl
<sixwheeledbeast> There are a few wrappers for youtube-dl
<lotuspsychje> snap find youtube shows some list
<knightwise> yeah i tried a few but as you say : a lot of them are broken
<knightwise> So i decided to write my own little (simple) script to capture the different app options
<lotuspsychje> yeah, so thats the bad part about it, the user gets stuck with broken software
<knightwise> I download quite a bit of video material and audio from youtube. Love to do that
<lotuspsychje> i see
<knightwise> the only thing i miss is a decent stable command line based youtube player
<knightwise> mps-youtube used to do that wonderfully but the package today is terribly broken
<lotuspsychje> knightwise: cant vlc play yt from cli?
<lotuspsychje> !info streamlink
<ubot5> streamlink (source: streamlink): CLI for extracting video streams from various websites to a video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0+dfsg-1 (bionic), package size 34 kB, installed size 151 kB
<lotuspsychje> or^
<knightwise> well, playing the urls is not realy a problem. Its more that mps-yotube had a coulple of very cool ways to search and build playlists
<lotuspsychje> ah i see
<lotuspsychje> gonna grab a lunch first here
<knightwise> but i'm mananging today :) I copy the urls of the video's I want to keep in 2 textfiles (one for the video download , the other ones for the audio only download) then I have 2 youtube-dl scripts that parse the files , download the video's , convert them to the right format and then clear out the files
<knightwise> me too :) Catch you guys on the flipside _
<lotuspsychje> idle around and we meet again :p
<knightwise> ok :) nice chatting with you guys _
<lotuspsychje> ; )
<lotuspsychje> knightwise: what purpose does your ubuntu servers have?
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: 950 of his dmesg uvcvideo 1-5:1.0: Entity type for entity Extension 4 was not initialized!
<lotuspsychje> and uvcvideo: Failed to set UVC probe control : -110 (exp. 26).
<lotuspsychje> another kernel 5.3 -42 dupe joined bug #1868376
<ubot5> bug 1867803 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1868376 ALSA: No soundcards found after updating kernel to 5.3.0.42.36" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867803
<akem> That's a pretty anoying bug... :)
<oerheks> This alligater joe is really a pita
<oerheks> https://www.xda-developers.com/developer-ports-ubuntu-touch-to-the-xiaomi-redmi-note-7/
<oerheks> Developer ports Ubuntu Touch to the Xiaomi Redmi Note 7
<akem> I thought Ubuntu touch was dead.
<oerheks> mope
<daftykins> it is for anything that matters :P
<oerheks> there are transitions to come, split away from that funny plugin
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-22
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> welcome Sc0utonLinux
<Sc0utonLinux> :)
<lotuspsychje> re-ask your needs here Sc0utonLinux
<Sc0utonLinux> thank you lotuspsychje
<Sc0utonLinux> Well I was wondering if Ubuntu has the possibility to create a network raid device .. I have two old identical pcs with 320 GB and wanted to combine them as a single network nas drives for all other pc on the network
<daftykins> move HDDs into one PC, configure identical drives in RAID, configure a file sharing protocol, done
<Sc0utonLinux> they are mini pcs so only have one sata slot its not possible to connect more than one internal drive to them.. I could however remove one of the drives of PC 2 and add it as an external USB to PC1 and then create a raid
<Sc0utonLinux> daftykins, is that solution more favourable because of the complexity of creating a netwokred RAID cluster ?
<daftykins> it's not RAID if it's a single disk in separate hosts
<Sc0utonLinux> even in a cluster pc setup ? :D ?
<daftykins> i think you've taken some terms and are trying to apply them to technologies that don't make sense
<daftykins> honestly hard disks of that size suggest the age of those drives make all of this a waste of time, too
<Sc0utonLinux> quite possibly ..
<Sc0utonLinux> it's more for the fun of it .. and learning ..:)
<Sc0utonLinux> plus I don't like buying new stuff when I still have old stuff that works perfectly fine
<Sc0utonLinux> I think I will try USB + Internal Drive single PC solution :)
<ducasse> #snapcraft, probably
<ducasse> good morning
 * TJ- waves
<lotuspsychje> user https://launchpad.net/~rs2009 joined the ubuntu-discuss bug team
<lotuspsychje> morning knightwise
<oerheks> guys, remove all mozilla stuff, as https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=lackofsex
<lotuspsychje> lol
<akem> The easiest and fastest way to fix that is called Redlight ;)
<knightwise> hey oerheks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> how goes today knightwise
<knightwise> Doing ok :) Wife thinks i'm crazy
<lotuspsychje> whys that?
<knightwise> splurged out with 3 laptops on the kitchen table
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> say its working from home :p
<lotuspsychje> hey kostkon how are you
<kostkon> lotuspsychje, hey I'm good, working from home, what about you
<lotuspsychje> so far so good, staying at home as much possible too
<kostkon> lotuspsychje, the sensible thing to do right now
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<knightwise> Went for a big walk today and mowed the lawn
<knightwise> that was quite refreshing
<lotuspsychje> nice knightwise
<knightwise> considering i'm spending allmost 12  non stop behind the screens tomorrow
<knightwise> any of you guys listen to hacker public radio ?
<lotuspsychje> no, should we?
<kostkon> good question
<kostkon> as i thought it's a podcast. checking it out
<oerheks> i stopped listening to news, still popeys podcasts on youtube are great
<oerheks> messing your snaps
<oerheks> yeah popey, we should do a episode; 150 things you should do *not*, and here is why
<oerheks> 100 obvious, and 50 tricky ones
<oerheks> "oerheks: i always start snaps as root, to gain access to documents"
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-nuc-security-flaws-advisory-vulnerabilities
<lotuspsychje> could one of these mess with timings?
<oerheks> latest bios seems important to me.
<lotuspsychje> yea
<TJ-> no; looks to me like those are all 'local access' - in other words, physical control of the device
<Bashing-om> UWN: WIKI623 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue623 :D
<sonicwind> looks good to me Bashing-om  :-D
<Bashing-om> sonicwind: Good deal - thanks - Have we missed anything this week ?
<sonicwind> Bashing-om, not that I can see or think of.
<Bashing-om> sonicwind: We do good work then :D
<sonicwind> You always do good work.
